# NAIROBI | Projects & Construction



## SE9

*Nairobi - Full Summary of Projects*

Useful Links
Nairobi forum | Nairobi on Google Maps | Nairobi photo gallery


*_*




Tower Projects in Nairobi
By floor count




The One Nairobi
Upper Hill

*Floors:* 54 | *Developer:* The First Group | *Location:* Upper Hill, Nairobi

*Links:* Nairobi forum thread | Official website


Will be the tallest building in Africa
Shield shape to resemble that of the Kenyan flag

*Current status:* Proposed












*_*



Britam Tower
Upper Hill

*Floors:* 30 | *Developer:* British American Insurance | *Location:* Hospital Road, Upper Hill, Nairobi

*Links:* Nairobi forum thread
​192m to spire



*Current status:* Under Construction












*_*



Hazina Trade Centre
CBD

*Floors:* 38 | *Developer:* NSSF | *Location:* CBD, Nairobi

*Links:* Nairobi forum thread



180m to spire



*Current status:* Under Construction












*_*



FCB Tower
Kilimani

*Floors:* 25 | *Developer:* First Community Bank | *Location:* Kilimani, Nairobi

*Links:* Nairobi forum thread



Designed by Morphosis Architects



*Current status:* Under Construction












*_*



KCB Plaza
Upper Hill

*Floors:* 23 | *Developer:* Kenya Central Bank | *Location:* Kenya Road, Upper Hill, Nairobi

*Links:* Nairobi forum thread



New headquarters of the KCB



*Current status:* Under Construction












*_*



UAP Park Towers
Upper Hill

*Floors:* 23 | *Developer:* UAP Provincial Insurance | *Location:* Upper Hill, Nairobi

*Links:* Nairobi forum thread



Occupants to be confirmed



*Current status:* Under Construction












*_*



Le'Mac
Westlands

*Floors:* 22 | *Developer:* Mark Properties | *Location:* Waiyaki Way, Westlands, Nairobi

*Links:* Nairobi forum thread | Official website



Construction started 2013



*Current status:* Under Construction












*_*



Chandaria University of Nairobi Towers
UoN main campus

*Floors:* 22 | *Developer:* University of Nairobi | *Location:* University Way, Nairobi

*Links:* Nairobi forum thread | Official website



Construction started 2013



*Current status:* Under Construction












*_*



CTDLT Towers
Westlands

*Floors:* 20 | *Developer:* Catering & Tourism Development Levy Trustees | *Location:* Upper Hill, Nairobi

*Links:* Nairobi forum thread



Construction started 2012



*Current status:* Under Construction












*_*








Large scale masterplans in the Nairobi region
By cost




Konza City
Konza

*Project cost*: $15 billion

*Links:* Nairobi forum thread | Official website


Main architect: SHoP Architects (http://www.shoparc.com/)
Consultants: Tetra Tech (Consulting and Engineering Firm)
Transaction advisor: International Finance Corporation (http://www.ifc.org/)



*Current status:* Site prep


60562929



*_*



Tatu City
Riuru

*Project cost*: $2.5 billion

*Links:* Nairobi forum thread | Official website


Over 1,000 hectares
Home to 70,000 residents



*Current status:* Under construction













*_*



Garden City
Nairobi

*Project cost*: $150 million

*Links:* Nairobi forum thread | Official website


4 acre park
500 new homes
50,000m² retail space



*Current status:* Under construction













*_*



Kasarani Hills
Nairobi

*Project cost*: $80 million

*Links:* Nairobi forum thread


To be the tallest all-residential buildings in Nairobi



*Current status:* Proposed













*_*







Large scale transport projects in the Nairobi region
By cost




JKIA Airport - Greenfield Terminal
Embakasi

*PAX*: 20 million

*Links:* Nairobi forum thread


New airport terminal to handle 20 million passengers per annum



*Current status:* Approved













*_*



A2 | Thika Road
Nairobi-Thika

*Scope*: Highway upgrade

*Links:* Nairobi forum thread


Largest highway in the region



*Current status:* Complete













*_*



A104 | JKIA-Rironi Highway
Nairobi Metro Region

*Scope*: Highway upgrade

*Links:* Nairobi forum thread


Includes the construction of a flyover on the Uhuru Highway section



*Current status:* Approved













*_*



Northern & Eastern Bypass
Nairobi Metro Region

*Scope*: Ring-road construction

*Links:* Nairobi forum thread


Northern and eastern ring around Nairobi



*Current status:* Complete













*_*



Southern Bypass
Nairobi Metro Region

*Scope*: Ring-road construction

*Links:* Nairobi forum thread


Southern ring around Nairobi



*Current status:* Under construction













*_*



Nairobi Commuter Rail Network
Nairobi Metro Region

*Scope*: 26 new stations

*Links:* Nairobi forum thread


Rail network linking districts of Nairobi and the international airport



*Current status:* Ongoing













*_*
​


----------



## TYW

those projects look not bad at all.

i do hope nairobi gets a tall scraper one day...


----------



## Bond James Bond

Good to see some things happening in Kenya! :cheers:


----------



## Don Omar

good development of a growing city
nice work


----------



## SE9

*Mackay to design Nairobi hotel*

Pictures can be found here: http://www.designweek.co.uk/Articles/134049/Mackay+to+design+Nairobi+hotel.html

Mackay & Partners has been appointed by Mara Property Management as architects and interior designers for a four star 150-bedroom hotel in Nairobi.

The consultancy has been tasked with creating a new iconic hotel, which will have a prominent skyline presence overlooking the Nairobi National Park to the south, and the city.

Rising above a landscaped podium, the hotel will house a business centre, conference centre, spa and car parking. The ground floor lobby and grounds will flow through to the landscape and the distant city views.

In addition, the hotel tower rooms have been located to the north to take advantage of the views. All rooms will have breezeways, balconies and solar shading.

Mackay & Partners have previously been involved in hotel projects such as St Martin’s Lane, Sanderson Hotels London, Claridges, South African and New Delhi, India.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*Kenya: East Africa's Version of Nigeria*

Kenya is, probably the most promising East African economy by far. And, with these developments, this will only strengthen that claim even more. :yes: :banana: :cheers:


----------



## paw25694

nice . wish taller projects come soon


----------



## SE9

Four major companies are establishing their African Headquarters in Nairobi. All this news came in the space of two months. It shows how prominent Nairobi is as a financial/economic centre.



> * General Electric moves Africa’s hub to Nairobi*
> http://www.bdafrica.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1291&Itemid=4744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _04-June-2007:_ General Electric Company, the world’s leading producer of large and small jet engines for commercial and military aircraft, will move it’s Africa corporate headquarters from South Africa to Nairobi, company officials have said, continuing the growth of the capital as a hub for multinational business for sub-Saharan Africa.
> The GE office in the capital will now be responsible for corporate-level decisions for the company’s African business, it will also spearhead the company’s hunt for new businesses on the continent, the firm’s president for Africa, Yibrah Tesfasghi, told Business Daily.





> *Young & Rubicam relocates African HQ to Nairobi*
> http://bdafrica.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=484&Itemid=2826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _14 July 2007:_ The creation of a pan-African headquarters for media and advertising group Young and Rubicam (Y&R) brands in Nairobi is the latest in a trend of big business centring wide-reaching regional operations in the capital city.In February, the global office of Y&R agreed to move their African operations headquarters from Johannesburg, South Africa, to Nairobi.
> 
> The former managing director of Y&R’s local subsidiary, Ayton Young & Rubicam (AY&R), Mr Chris Harrison, became chief of the pan-African operation in the move.
> 
> From his Nairobi office, Mr Harrison will oversee Y&R’s operations in 12 African and Indian Ocean countries, between South Africa and the Sahara, including west African economic powerhouses Nigeria and Angola and the prosperous French-controlled island of Reunion.





> *Google sets up base (Nairobi) in Sub-Saharan Africa*
> http://mybroadband.co.za/nephp/?m=show&id=6695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _11 June 2007:_ Google is moving outside of the continental comfort zones for most global investors, North and South Africa, and is opening its first operation in Sub-Saharan Africa.
> 
> 
> Kenya has been chosen as the base camp for what is likely to turn into a sub-regional business. It has chosen Joseph Mucheru, former CEO of Wananchi to be its Site Lead- Kenya and although he has barely got his feet under the desk, Russell Southwood spoke to him about what Google might be doing, infrastructure initiatives and Kenya's media and communications bills.





> *NAIROBI: Coca Cola to build $10.4 million regional headquarters*
> http://www.bevmanager.com/article/a...s.html?tx_ttnews[backPid]=19&cHash=338282460b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soft drink giant Coca Cola is finally putting up $10.4 million headquarters building to oversee its operations in 27 East and Central African countries.
> 
> Coca Cola has had a presence in Africa since 1928, when its first bottling plant was established in Johannesburg. In the rest of Africa, Coca Cola, the soft drink, was first produced after the Second World War.
> 
> The business has been continually expanding ever since. With its track record in marketing innovation, Coca Cola’s proposed new head office is a vote of confidence in the newly expanded East African Community with its population of over 110 million people.(bm)


----------



## SE9

SE9 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> *Jomo Kenyatta International Airport, Embasaki*
> 
> 
> - Airport to be more than doubled in size: from 25,662 sq metres to 55,222 sq metres.
> - Apron will be increased from 200,000 square metres to over 300,000 square metres, and additional taxiways will be included
> - Constructed to handle 9 million passengers per-year.
> - Cost: $100million.
> 
> ...


More details released on this project:


----------



## GNU

when is the airport going to be finished?


----------



## diz

neato airport! that's great for kenya!


----------



## SE9

Checker said:


> when is the airport going to be finished?


The airport'll be up and running in 2009.


----------



## Truepioneer

Congradulations Nairobi alot of good is coming your way


----------



## SE9

SE9 said:


> ...
> 
> *Landmark Plaza, Capital Hill*
> http://www.knightfrank.com/kenya/en/commercial/documents/LandmarkPlaza-180706.pdf
> 
> 
> - Located on Argwings Kodhek Road.
> 
> ...



*Landmark Plaza - Nairobi, Kenya - Just Completed *











*Name:* Landmark Plaza

*Location:* Kodhek Road, Upper Hill, Nairobi

*Status:* Complete

*Use:* Office



> Full Knight Frank pdf: http://www.knightfrank.com/kenya/en/commercial/documents/LandmarkPlaza-180706.pdf
> Offices and Doctors plaza.
> Close to Nairobi's central business district, upperhill and Kilimani.


----------



## SE9

SE9 said:


> ...
> 
> *Citadel, Westlands*
> http://www.knightfrank.com/kenya/en/commercial/documents/Citadel-180706.pdf
> 
> 
> - over 15F
> - Located on Muthithi Road, Westlands, an up-and-coming district.
> 
> ...




*The Citadel - Nairobi, Kenya - Just Completed *





















*Name:* The Citadel

*Location:* Muthithi, Westlands, Nairobi

*Status:* Complete

*Use:* Office


----------



## Whiteeclipse

Nice projects, anyone know the per capita in NAIROBI?


----------



## SE9

At 2002, the annual income per capita for Nairobi was Sh78,644 ($1,220)
Source: http://www.nationaudio.com/News/DailyNation/12052002/Comment/Sp_Report43.html


----------



## BrickellResidence

anybody in skyscrapercity is from africa


----------



## montesky

this building is beautiful indeed


----------



## GNU

interesting projects thx


----------



## SE9

The front page has been updated. More projects still to be added.


----------



## GraceMcClendon

It´s wonderful to see Nairobi has so many good projects


----------



## SE9

Its true, Nairobi has been steadily rising. It has become a preferred location for multinational organisations to base their African headquarters.

As a result, high quality commercial property is popping up across the city:




























etc.

The change that the city has undergone in the past few years is astounding.


----------



## Mintali

SE9 said:


> *Le'Mac*
> Westlands
> Thread Page: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1402270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being built in the Westlands neighbourhood. To be complete in 2014.


A gre8 one. wen i saw it, i thought it was the logo of the company constructing the Toyota Motors Showhouse in Westland


----------



## goschio

Nairobi looks more and more like the booming Asian cities in early phase.


----------



## kevoyugi

I agree, watch this space world


----------



## SE9

The front page has again been substantially updated.


----------



## eddeux

*The Greenhouse*
Floors: 5
Status: U/C











SE9 said:


> Two great photos from Kenguy, from Spring '11:


----------



## el palmesano

nice building


----------



## SE9

SE9 said:


> 9 West
> *Westlands*
> *Official Page:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1382400
> *Floors:* 11
> *Status:* Under Construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Progress:


----------



## SE9

SE9 said:


> Sky Park
> *Westlands*
> *Official Page:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1291677
> *Floors:* 10
> *Status:* Under Construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Progress on Sky Park in the Westlands area:


----------



## SE9

SE9 said:


> Delta Centre
> *Upper Hill*
> *Official Page:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=923690
> *Floors:* 21
> *Status:* Under Construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Delta Centre under construction in the background:


----------



## SE9

I'm surprised that this thread has as many views as other threads with many more pages.


----------



## el palmesano

little but nice buildings


----------



## eddeux

*Morningside Office Park*
Floors: 6
Status: Complete









Statiq said:


>


----------



## eddeux

*Eastland Hotel*
Floors: 7
Status: Proposed​


desert burner said:


> A 135 room hotel 6 storeys high along kilimani road,off Ngong road,Nairobi.
> http://keringassociates.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=53&Itemid=58


----------



## eddeux

some more priory place pictures


SE9 said:


> ]
> 
> 
> *Construction photos:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently should be finished by December.


----------



## eddeux

*Kenya National Library*
Status: Proposed
Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1446080


----------



## eddeux

*Wangari Maathai Institute for Peace and Environmental Studies*
Statusroposed
Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1449632










> The construction work of a ‘green’ education facility in the honour of the late Nobel laureate Prof Wangari Maathai will begin next year.
> 
> Known as the Wangari Maathai Institute for Peace and Environmental Studies, the facility will be built on a 50-acre piece of land at the University of Nairobi’s College of Agriculture and Veterinary Sciences on Kabete Campus. It will be known as Green Campus.
> 
> The design of the campus, whose structures are estimated to cost US$25 million, was done by a South African firm, dhk architects and approved in February this year.
> 
> “We hoped to present a vision of Prof Maathai by approaching the site, landscape and architecture in terms of long-term stewardship, sustainable management of
> 
> resources, education and empowerment,” Dr Justin Snell, the lead architect said while presenting the design in February.
> 
> Construction Kenya


----------



## eddeux

*Nairobi building plans vetted online *
the Star









HECTIC: An aerial view of an overpopulated section of Eastlands, Nairobi.

The City Council of Nairobi has introduced the e-Construction Permit Management System (e-CPMS) as a new innovation in exercise of its planning mandate. The Physical Planning Act (Part V) mandates the CCN to prohibit or control development of land and buildings in the interest and orderly development of its area.

The Construction Permit (CP) also known as Building Permit, according to Director of Planning Tom Odongo, is not just a document authorising the construction and/or alteration of buildings but also a planning instrument that determines the quality of the built environment. “*Kenya is experiencing rapid urbanization, with Nairobi City bearing the brunt of this rural-urban exodus. The launch of the e-CPMS is therefore coming at a time of critical planning challenges in the context of vision 2030 whose mid-term goal (2012) is to increase annual production of housing from the current 35,000 to wall over 200,000.*

As 2012 beckons, Odongo says the CCN has embarked on reforms to change the pace and direction of doing business in the Construction Permit process that would catalyse the housing objectives of Vision 2030. The council’s Planning Department, in close collaboration with the International Finance Cooperation (IFC) and the Architectural Association of Kenya (AAK) has explored the emerging frontiers of ICT to develop this system whose domain address is www.ccn-ecp.or.ke.

*He says, the system has two faces’. The ‘front face’, which is a platform for accessing CCN’s planning policies, approval minutes and development guidelines by members of the public. The face also allows online submission of building proposals by architects for evaluation and approval. The ‘back face’ is a platform for CCN planning personnel workflow management.*

Among the benefits Odongos says the new system will introduce include improved Speeds of Permit Issuance. *The automated system will reduce the amount of time needed to review and approve a building proposal through perks such as concurrent evaluation and commenting by all council departments.* This will eliminate the need for architects to come to submit physically to the council and for routine follow-ups.” 

*There will be increased transparency which Odongo says will allow submitting architects time to monitor the status of their proposals by accessing the online system.* In addition to this, the system will also notify applicants via SMS and email whenever their proposals complete key milestones during evaluation and approval.

The system will also enhance efficiency in the surveillance of on-going constructions. “*Using Smartphone technology, the council personnel and accredited professionals will capture and record every critical stage of construction to ensure adherence to approved plans and use of quality materials.* Errant developments will be subjected to the judicial process with punitive/deterrent/compliance outcomes,” he adds.

Sounding optimistic, the director says the system will be able to keep a performance record of every proposal and the corresponding architect’s performance from the submission level to approval and subsequent monitoring of every critical stage of the development. “This will promote good professional practices at all stages of development.”

He adds that there will be enhanced public security, “due to increased compliance in the industry through the adherence to good and lawful practices supported by the system, the public safety influenced by buildings is expected to be enhanced.”

There will also be a platform to access planning information and council minutes on resolutions touching on planning. “Financial Institutions will cross-reference loan/mortgage applications against Construction Permits listed in the council approval. Similarly, Insurance Companies, Real Estate practitioners and Legal Conveyance firms will cross-reference their respective transactions to listed approved Construction Permits and Occupation Permits.”

On its roll out, Odongo alludes that the immediate phase of implementation of the e-CPMS will take a gradual path to allow a smooth and seamless transition from manual to a fully automated system. In the next three months, both hard-copy and on-line applications will be accepted. “*From next January, only on-line applications will be accepted*."

*The second phase, upon the launch of the e-payment on the 17th October 2011, e-CPMS will undergo enhancements to embed capabilities such as electronic payment mechanisms such as mobile money payment systems (MPESA, ZAP, etc), bank transfers and online payments.*

“The system will eventually be open for integration with other government e-systems relevant to the built industry such as land registry at the Ministry of Lands,Survey of Kenya, Nairobi City Water and Sewerage Company, National Environmental Management Authority (NEMA),” he concludes.


----------



## eddeux

*Ecobank spreads its wings to fast growing Upper Hill *
the Star










Ecobank has opened a new branch in Upper Hill, taking up space at Shelter Afrique House, to tap into opportunities presented by organisations moving into the commercial district bordering the CBD. *A growing number of local and multi-nationals are establishing head offices in the commercial centre as Nairobi emerges as a top city for new investments into East Africa. *“*Upper Hill is a fast growing commercial area with almost all financial service providers angling for the emerging SME and corporate pie that businesses operating there have to offer*,” said managing director Tony Okpanachi.

Nairobi is East Africa’s largest city with a population of over three million, and the busiest airport (JKIA) in the region, that serves about five million travellers every year. The city is under pressure to meet the demand for both office and residential space as the CBD becomes overcrowded, with relatively high occupancy rates amid high rental prices.

The demand has seen satellite commercial centres such as Westlands, Kilimani and Mombasa Road emerge as favourite locations away from CBD’s congestion. *A growing number of international organisations are moving to Upper Hill as most seek a pivot base into the regional market.* “Most multinationals consider a population of 140 million when moving into a region. East Africa region has a population in excess of 200 million including that of new member nations. This gives Nairobi an advantage as big players come in,” said Timothy Mutisya, a property manager at Lloyd Masika which manages and has sold a number of properties in Upper Hill.

The branch is Ecobank’s 21st in its expansion bid. It opened another branch in Meru town recently and plans two more in Nairobi before end year and additional ones in select counties. Ecobank ventured into the Kenya market in June 2008 after acquiring the former East Africa Building Society (EABS).


----------



## eddeux

recently in the news....

Investors invited to run high-speed city trains
BusinessDailyAfrica

*Investors will be invited to provide rolling stock such as trains and high capacity buses under the Nairobi Metropolitan Mass Rapid Transport System (MRTS) set to start next year.

Transport minister Amos Kimunya said on Wednesday the government would only build the 167-kilometre public road and rail network, leaving private companies to manage the services.*

“Our focus on this project would be laying of infrastructure such as roads, railway and commuter termini but leave the rest such as the trains and buses to the private sector to handle,” Mr Kimunya said when he met a delegation of investors from Japan in Nairobi.

'The grid will link the city centre with key neighbouring towns and municipalities such as Kikuyu, Thika, Ruiru, Athi River, Kitengela, Machakos, Limuru and Kajiado.

A feasibility study by Consult Engineering Services of India and its Kenyan partner APEC Limited showed *the project would cover nine road corridors including the Nairobi Railway Station (NRS)-Ruiru-Thika, NRS-Juja Road-Kangundo, NRS-Jomo Kenyatta Airport-Athi River, NRS-Langata Road-Karen and NRS-Upper Hill-Ngong.*

*The Nairobi Railway Station area, including the yards, has been proposed for the construction of a 24-storey central hub terminal for the transport system where all lines would originate or terminate.* 

A blueprint presented to the government showed the road network would be serviced by an exclusive closed rapid bus system complete with special feeder services.

The special bus routes will run alongside the normal highways except within the Central Business District (CBD) where it would be elevated.

An estimated 378 buses would be required to operate this exclusive route service by 2015 with fares estimated at between Sh2 and Sh2.50 per passenger per kilometre. 

*The rail network is proposed to be on an elevated platform with a total of 76 stations and five maintenance depots.*

“The operations of train and buses services will be left in the hands of the private sector” Mr Kimunya said, adding that diesel-powered trains would be initially used in the project that seeks to save commuters from biting traffic jams.

“*For a start we will stick to diesel-powered trains until we sort out capacity issues in our national power grid. We don’t want to deny other sectors growth by taking all the power to trains*,” he said.

Phase One of the MRTS project would cover the corridors along Thika Road I, Juja Road, Jogoo Road, Ngong Road 1, Limuru Road and Mombasa Road comprising 50.18km of elevated rail lines and 40.42km of road.

The second phase covers Outer Ring Road, Thika II, Waiyaki Way, Ngong Road II, Thika Road III and Lang’ata Road. The rail and road network in this phase would total 35.04km and 41.44km respectively.

*Consult Engineering and APEC Limited estimate the MRTS project would cost about Sh409 billion (USD$4 billion) to implement though the budget could be varied once the design is complete.*

Some of the highways covered by project may be upgraded to between four and eight lanes, the consultants said


----------



## eddeux

Nairobi is currently having its A2 highway expanded, completion is slated for next year after about 3 years of work on the project. Here's a good video..


SE9 said:


> Hey guys watch this great video!
> 
> Motorcyclist heading north out of Nairobi, with a camera attached to his helmet:


----------



## eddeux

*Planning laws review to optimise land use *
Nairobi Star









LOW DENSITY : A section of Parklands area. Photo/File

Property developers and professionals in the industry now want a review of planning laws affecting urban areas to unlock optimal land use and lower cost of housing. They say the remedy is to increase the plot ratio which allows the developer to increase the vertical space on which to build more housing units. This will give a reasonable return on investment, which consequently will work towards affordable housing.

Grace Wakaba, the director of International Valuers, a Nairobi-based valuer and estate agent, says *planning policy reviews should focus on redeveloping low density and sub-optimally utilised areas as well as derelict land.* “With the infinite land use resource, the scope of choice in urban areas should entail densification, infilling, intensification of land use or redevelopment of low density areas, sub-optimally utilised land and derelict land,” said Wakaba.

*Wakaba said the review of planning laws to get rid of low density housing zones will bring down the cost of housing.* “It will make housing affordable to more people and make it possible to house more families,” she said. “It will also help conserve lands not originally planned for residential use, stop encroachment into the sub-urban areas and maintain the greenery. And because land supply is largely fixed, there is every reason to maximize its use both vertically and horizontally in order to achieve its optimal use.”

Players in the property market say there is an urgent need to co-ordinate urban growth, and develop and improve infrastructure to cope with demands of urbanisation. It is projected that about 32 per cent of Kenya’s total population now lives in urban areas. Rising demand for land and housing areas has seen prices sky-rocket and analysts now predict a bubble in land prices as they face correction.

*Land prices, which account for the most cost in house pricing, have more than doubled in Nairobi in the last five years.* This has seen property developers concentrate on the middle and high income segments of the property market which are more lucrative. This has seen cumulative demand for housing in urban areas rise to over two million units in the last two years, with a vast segment of lower middle and low income earners left unsupplied.

*Annual demand for housing in urban areas is currently estimated at over 200,000 units*. “Over 80 per cent of new houses supplied in the market are for the high and upper middle income earners yet the greatest demand is for low income and lower middle income that constitute 83 per cent of total demand,” said Mentor Holdings executive director Daniel Ojijo. “A lot more needs to be done besides the incentives already extended by the State to the housing sector to create growth in the lower end,” said Ojijo.


----------



## eddeux

I don't believe this has been posted yet...

*
Fortis Tower*
Floors: 10
Status: U/C​


KQV208 said:


> *Ams Properties has earned an unmatched reputation for luxurious developments and distinct architectural landmarks and a wide selection of the finest residential, retail and office addresses.
> *
> 
> http://www.amsproperties.co.ke/pdf/fortis_tower.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Update:








by kenguy


----------



## eddeux

More * Thika Road (A2 Highway) Expansion*



Dhuks said:


> To me this place is the real gem of the roadworks on thika road. I always dreaded approaching this section because of road alignment and steep hill, not anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally lot2 meets lot1, what is remaining of lot2? they should be applauded of the speedy work.


----------



## eddeux

SE9 said:


> The Carousel Centre
> *Mololongo*
> *Official Page:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1439769
> *Info:* Shopping mall
> *Status:* Under Construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Some interior images...


----------



## tita01

im so very excited to constructed *ONE NAIROBI* THIS become one of the famous skyscraper in Africa and one of the tallest


----------



## eddeux

^^me too:cheers:

*Private firms to maintain Thika Highway*








Construction Kenya

Private companies will be contracted to manage and maintain the new Thika highway, the Daily Nation has reported, citing a senior Roads ministry official.

The Kenya National Highways Authority (Kenha) director general Meshack Kidenda was quoted as saying that the agency has no capacity to maintain the superhighway and it will therefore contract private companies to do the work.

“The short-term maintenance of the road would involve repairing broken road signs and clearing drainages with the long-term works involving fixing potholes,” Mr Kidenda told journalists shortly after addressing a stakeholders’ forum hosted by the Kenya Alliance of Resident Associations (Kara) in Nairobi.

Mr Kidenda said Kenha will soon be advertising opportunities for businesses to tender for contracts to maintain the highway. Kenyan roads are usually maintained by local authorities or the Ministry of Roads.

Thika Road expansion project kicked off in April 2009 and is scheduled for completion by March 2012 at an estimated Sh36.5 billion.

The project was initially estimated to cost Sh27 billion but the cost has since gone up by about 35 per cent due to materials price escalation occasioned by the depreciation of the Kenyan shilling.

The expansion of Thika Road from a four-lane to an eight-lane superhighway with numerous interchanges and flyovers is expected to reduce the time it takes to travel between Thika and Nairobi from two hours to half an hour.


----------



## eddeux

More details about The One :cheers:


SE9 said:


> Here's some pages of the website, when becomes online! (wow) :cheers:


----------



## eddeux

*Nairobi’s tourism circuit attracts six top hotel investors*
BusinessDailyAfrica

*Nairobi’s status as a conference and business travel hub has attracted six new top-end hotels, promising to add 800 beds to the circuit that has been grappling with limited capacity. 

Hemingways Collection, SAMCO Holdings, Simba Group, Rezidor Group of Hotels, and the Red Cross are some of the investors who are putting up new properties that would add at least 800 beds into the market.*

*The new hotels are looking to cash in on the growth in the tourism that has led to an increased demand for bed capacity in the city, mainly driven by conference and business.*

“The demand is high in Nairobi,” said Mr Mike Macharia, the chief executive of Kenya Association of Hotel Keepers and Caterers. “The increased capacity is welcomed, especially in the three to five star qualities.”

Investors in the sector are targeting conference and business travellers as well as leisure tourists who come into the country via Nairobi on their way to other tourist destinations.

Nairobi has become a major hub in the region connected by international airlines. Multinationals have in the past couple of years shown interest in the city setting up offices in Nairobi, raising its profile as a major business destination.

Business travel accounts for about 20 per cent of all arrivals in the country, second to leisure, which contributes 55 per cent.

Kenya Tourist Board statistics show the number of visitors increased by 32 per cent to 549,083 in the first-half of the year.

Earnings grew by 32 per cent during this period to Sh40.5 billion.

This year is expected to be the best for the sector despite the current security fears that has seen an international conference cancelled.

The new facilities are expected to increase competition in the market, even though players say there is enough demand to sustain the new properties. The current occupancy hotel rate in the city ranges between 60 and 80 per cent, said Mr Macharia.

“*Nairobi still has room for more.*”

*The EKA Hotels, by SAMCO Holdings, will put into the market 170 rooms in February 2012 and four conference rooms.*

*The property, which is betting on its location on Mombasa Road to attract business, seeks to tap local conference market and business travellers.
*
Mr Charles Kikuvi, the EKA Hotel’s sales and marketing manager, said that conference business is expected to account for about 50 per cent of its business. The hotel also targets leisure travellers on a one-day stop in the city.

“Demand is increasing as the city grows,” he told the Business Daily at the hotel’s construction site. 

*The Belgium based Rezidor Hotel Group is expected to open the five star Radisson Blu in Upper Hill early 2013, according to its website. The hotel, which is owned by Elgon Road Development, will put in the market about 240 rooms.*

Rezidor this year signed an agreement with AMS Hotels to build a 126-bed boutique hotel in Westlands.

*The Park Inn by Raddison is expected to open its doors towards the end of 2013.
*
“Our business is managing hotels. In line with our strategy over the past 10 years, we have completely divested ourselves of real estate and own no properties,” said Mr Andrew McLachlan, the Rezidor’s business development vice president for Africa and Indian Ocean Islands, earlier in the year.
*
Hemingways Collection, whose property in Karen is expected to open in August next year, and will add 45 luxury suites in the market.*

The company, which owns other luxury properties across the country, is looking to add the city unit to its circuit.

*
Stream of income*

In 2008, the Red Cross opened up Red Court Hotel to boost its stream of income and is looking at opening a second unit, The Boma, in the next few of months. The property will have 148 beds.

Simba Group, which is expanding its business into the hospitality industry, is set to invest no less than Sh2 billion in a five-star flagship property of about 200 rooms.

The hotel, on Chiromo Road, is expected to open in the first quarter of next year.

Currently, the key players in the city’s hotel industry are Intercontinental Hotel, Fairmont Norfolk Hotel, Nairobi Serena Hotel, Hilton Hotel, Safari Park Hotel, Windsor, Laico Regency, Sarova Stanley, Holiday Inn, Nairobi Safari Club, Sarova Panafric and Panari Hotel. With the newer ones: Tribe, Sankara, Ole Sereni, and Crowne Plaza already recording growth in business.


----------



## eddeux

*Recreational park to replace Dandora dumpsite in Nairobi*
BusinessDailyAfrica

*A recreational park is to replace the heap of filth at the Dandora dumpsite in Nairobi as City Hall prepares to move its garbage collection point to a new site early next year.*

Besides the park, the council will also build a gas plant and a waste material recovery plant at the Dandora site.

*City Hall last week announced plans to start decommissioning the Dandora dumpsite in January under an initiative funded by Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA).*

The process will go hand in hand with the commissioning of a landfill in Ruai, another proposed venue for gas and electricity generation.
*
These projects will be implemented in partnership with private companies as part of the council’s drive to open a new revenue stream under the devolved government.*

“*The timeframe for these projects depends on the outcome of the negotiation between governments of Kenya and Japan early next year as well as the feedback from the ongoing public hearings*,” said Isaac Muraya, City Council’s director for environment.

The planned capital projects are expected to significantly raise City Hall’s internal generated revenues which stand at Sh9.6 billion according to the council’s 2010/11 budgetary estimates. Previous estimates put monthly earnings from the proposed electricity project alone at Sh150 million.

Council Hall has already submitted an Environmental Impact Assessment (EIA) reports for both the Dandora and Ruai sites to environmental regulator outlining its new land use.

It also plans to start conducting feasibility studies on each of the proposed projects from December. According to its masterplan, JICA expects the full decommissioning of the Dandora Dumpsite to extend to 2016. Just like the gas and electricity generation plants, the waste material recovery facility is expected to attract ready capital from the private sector.

However, City Hall has indicated it will prefer to set it up on its own as part of its public infrastructure programme.

A material recovery facility is specialised plant that sorts waste materials according to their type, making it easier to isolate recyclable ones for further processing into products for sale.

The council’s plan is expected to get quick nod from National Environmental Management Authority (Nema) which has previously pushing for a shift to landfills rather than open waste disposal methods.

“Basically, the site where the Dandora garbage lies belongs to City Hall and it can put it to any use deemed fit as long as its EIA is approved,” Zephania Ouma, Nema’s deputy director of compliance and enforcement told the Business Daily.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

The One skyscraper is really elegant :cheers:


----------



## eddeux

*Kilimani Top Plaza *
Floors: 5
Status: u/c
Contractor: http://lloydmasika.co.ke/?p=585


----------



## eddeux

*Diamond Plaza Annex, Parklands, Nairobi*​Floors: 10
Status: U/C
Contractor: http://www.feltopproperties.com/
Official Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1456311















​


> Strategically designed retail/office space to incorporate a western ambience that works in harmony with the already existing eastern oriented shopping mall in Parklands Nairobi Kenya to create an east meets west fusion that offers the consumer a new and exciting experience, enabling them to enjoy the best of both worlds through increased diversity and choice.
> 
> The Annexe under construction set to open late 2011. *Annex features 20,000m2 of retail space spread over 10 storeys, 3 panoramic lifts, 24 hour electricity supply, fibre optic internet connection, a back up generator, borehole water supply and ample and secure parking.* Units already reserved include a supermarket, banking halls, numerous anchor brand retail outlets, several food stalls and restaurants.
> 
> Spaces available suitable for hotel, cinema halls, conference halls, hotel, swimming pool, offices and an entertainment pad. Space available from 650sqft and above. Bookings currently on going. Contact us for your space now. Completion June 2011. Lower Ground and Ground already occupied. 3rd to 7th floor ready for occupation.
> 
> Rent:-Lower Ground floor Kshs. 125.00, Groundfloor Kshs. 200.00 per sqft, 1st floor Kshs. 125.00,3rd to 10th Kshs. 100.00 inclusive of service charge
> 
> *SPACES AVAILABLE*
> Lower Ground floor 1200sqft suitable for bakery or any preferred business
> 3rd floor 650sqft to 16000sqft suitable for office,cinema, gym, retail/shop for any preferred business
> 9th floor 40rooms all ensuite hotel 16000sqft
> 10th floor restaurant, gym and swimming pool space to let
> 
> *Parking Silo Building*
> 150,000sqft of retail/shop space, lower and ground floor available to let
> 10storey of parking to accommodate 1000cars to facilitate congestion free access and exit. The parking tower has been designed with 3entrance routes and 3exit routes. 10 storey of office space, 5000sqft per floor, rent as above.


----------



## eddeux

*Fedha Plaza, Westlands, Nairobi*
Status: Complete
Floors: 15










xJamaax said:


>


----------



## eddeux

*A2 Highway Expansion - Globe Cinema Flyover*


----------



## eddeux

*A2 Highway Expansion - Ruaraka Underpass*


----------



## eddeux

*Villa Rosa Hotel Update*



Kenguy said:


> Summary update:


----------



## eddeux

*Sky Park update*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wordlyimages2/6369406623/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SE9

*14 Riverside* | Complete
Westlands, Nairobi

A large new commercial complex, "14 Riverside" has recently been completed. The project is located in Westlands, Nairobi:


----------



## SE9

*A2 (Thika Road)* | Complete
Nairobi to Thika

The expanded A2 (Thika Road) and associated junctions and bypasses have been officially opened this week:


----------



## SE9

*KCB Plaza* | T/O
Upper Hill, Nairobi

The new Kenya Central Bank headquarters has topped-out in Upper Hill.

KCB Plaza during construction:










Topped-out in the Upper Hill neighbourhood:


----------



## SE9

*Jomo Kenyatta International Airport - New Terminal (20m PAX)* | Approved
Embakasi, Nairobi

Construction of the terminal will start in November 2013:



> *JKIA Sh56bn terminal back on the radar *
> http://www.businessdailyafrica.com/Corporate-News/JKIA-Sh56bn-terminal-back-on-the-radar-/-/539550/1620374/-/pn5i2oz/-/index.html
> 
> Construction of the controversial $653 million (Sh56 billion) Greenfields terminal could start next year with the Kenya Airports Authority expecting to close the financing deals by Christmas.
> 
> Work at the terminal whose tendering was at the centre of a row between various government agencies in September is now expected to take off in November 2013.
> 
> The terminal is expected to give the airport an extra handling capacity of 20 million passengers annually.


The Gensler design for Nairobi's new airport terminal:


----------



## SE9

*UAP Park Towers* | UAP
Embakasi, Nairobi

Construction of the UAP Park Towers in Upper Hill is now above ground level:


----------



## SE9

*The Boma Hotel* | Complete
South C, Nairobi

The Boma Hotel in South C, Nairobi has been completed this autumn:



Exterior 1 by The BOMA Hotels, on Flickr


Johari-Entrance by The BOMA Hotels, on Flickr


Superior Room-Interconnecting Room by The BOMA Hotels, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*9 West* | Complete
Westlands, Nairobi

The 9 West development in Westlands has been completed:


----------



## tita01

NICE ^^


----------



## goschio

Very nice. Getting quite modern.


----------



## SE9

Already one of Africa's most modern cities on the whole


----------



## Minsk

^^
So beautiful!


----------



## SE9

Minsk said:


> ^^
> So beautiful!


Cheers to that :cheers:


----------



## SE9

*Britam launches plan for 30-storey office building*
Business Daily​


> *British American Insurance Company is planning to spend Sh4.2 billion on a new 30-storey office tower and car park facility in Upper Hill.*
> 
> The area which has attracted dozens of multi-national companies and blue chip financial service firms seeking expansion space away from Nairobi’s city centre.
> 
> The insurance firm, which is a subsidiary of the listed financial services group, Britam, has filed applications for regulatory approval to put up the new office building.
> 
> According to the documents seen by Business Daily, the project will see the creation of 330,000 square feet of office and commercial space for rental purposes and about 970 parking bays, making it one of the largest office blocks in the area.


----------



## el palmesano

beautiful new airport!!

great projects and new constructions


----------



## SE9

The airport is much needed due to Nairobi positioning itself as a tourism and business hub. Good design was a pivotal requirement!


----------



## SE9

First post has been updated :cheers:


----------



## SE9

*Garden City* | Approved

A large mixed-use development named Garden City has recently been approved.

The developer is UK company Actis:


----------



## el palmesano

have you more renders?? seems nice


----------



## SE9

el palmesano said:


> have you more renders?? seems nice


Yes I do,

I'll post them on the next page!


----------



## SE9

SE9 said:


> *14 Riverside* | Complete
> Westlands, Nairobi
> 
> A large new commercial complex, "14 Riverside" has recently been completed. The project is located in Westlands, Nairobi:


Dusit International will operate a hotel in this development: http://www.businessdailyafrica.com/...irobi/-/539550/1668312/-/rxvam5z/-/index.html


----------



## SE9

*Garden City* | Approved
Thika Road, Nairobi

Renders of the mixed-use Garden City development (residential + commercial + shopping mall), developed by UK company Actis:

*Garden City - residential properties:*























































*Garden City - mall:*


----------



## SE9

*A104* | JKIA-Rironi Highway

The JKIA-Rironi Highway (passing through Nairobi) has been approved. It will include a flyover section:


----------



## SE9

*Tatu City* | Approved
Riuru, Kiambu County, Kenya

The $2.5 billion Tatu City development is set to start:


*Tatu City project now set to kick off*
Capital Business
18 January 2013










> *Construction of Tatu City, a multi-million dollar satellite town planned on the outskirts of Nairobi is now on full gear following the conclusion of a winding up petition that has held back the development for two years.*
> 
> On Friday, Commercial Court Judge Justice Daniel Musinga, refused to allow the petitions filed by Tatu City’s minority shareholders to have the company wound up or they be bought out by the majority shareholders.
> 
> In his ruling, Justice Musinga said minority shareholders had acted unreasonably in petitioning the court to wind up the company when there was an alternative remedy available to them, through sale of their stake to the other shareholders.
> 
> “We are grateful that the High Court has finally heard and determined the winding up petitions. We are even more grateful that justice has been served and this ruling will assist in restoring investors’ confidence in the judicial system in Kenya,” the acting CEO Tatu City Arnold Meyer said.
> 
> The minority shareholders including Rosemary Wanja and Stephen Mwagiru had accused the directors and the majority shareholders of excluding them from the affairs of Tatu City.
> 
> They filed the petition in 2010 seeking to dissolve Tatu City Ltd.
> 
> The projects targets to attract residents, companies and retailers who wish to live, work and play in a modern, well-planned urban development in East Africa.
> 
> It covers over 1,000 hectares and will comprise over 22,000 residential units and approximately 2 million square metres of office, retail, light industrial spaces as well as community facilities including, public service transport interchanges, health facilities and recreational parks.
> 
> With the conclusion of the court case, the actual construction work is set to move with speed including the installation of services for the city along with the road finishes, pavements and landscaping.


----------



## SE9

Tatu City overview:


----------



## el palmesano

^^ nice!! but it would be better if they have thought in bicycles :/


----------



## tita01

tatu city is really nice


----------



## SE9

el palmesano said:


> ^^ nice!! but it would be better if they have thought in bicycles :/


It would be nice to see cycle lanes. Kenya is already a very pedestrian-oriented society.


----------



## SE9

*Konza Technology City* | U/C

The $14.5 billion Konza Technology City broke ground today:


*Kenya begins construction of 'silicon' city Konza*
BBC News
23 January 2013

21407492​


> *Kenya's president has launched a $14.5bn (£9.1bn) project to build a new city intended to be an IT business hub and dubbed "Africa's Silicon Savannah".*
> 
> It will take 20 years to build Konza Technology City about 60km (37 miles) from the capital, Nairobi.
> 
> It is hoped that more than 20,000 IT jobs will be created in Konza by 2015, and more than 200,000 jobs by 2030.
> 
> Despite Kenya's usually divisive politics, the project has the backing of all political parties.
> 
> Konza is part of the government's ambitious Vision 2030 initiative to improve much-neglected infrastructure over the next 18 years.
> 
> Correspondents say the government also wants to take advantage of the growing number of software developers in the East African nation.
> 
> *'Tremendous opportunities'*
> 
> "It is expected to spur massive trade and investment as well as create thousands of employment opportunities for young Kenyans in the ICT [information communications technology] sector," President Mwai Kibaki said at the ceremony to launch the construction, adding it would be a "game-changer" for the country's development.
> 
> He called on domestic and foreign investors to take advantage of Konza's "tremendous opportunities".
> 
> The 5,000-acre (2,011-hectare) site was a ranch to the south-east of Nairobi on the way to the port city of Mombasa.
> 
> When the plan was announced after the last elections property prices in the area soared, reporters say.
> 
> According to the Konza information website, the city wants to attract business process outsourcing, software development, data centres, disaster recovery centres, call centres and light assembly manufacturing industries.
> 
> A university campus focused on research and technology as well as hotels, residential areas, schools and hospitals will also be built.
> 
> The government has appointed the Konza Technopolis Development Authority to oversee the building of the IT hub, which will be built in four phases - starting with the technology centres first.


----------



## SE9

A new $50 million neighbourhood named 'Evergreen City' has been proposed for the Konza area:










*Developer plans Sh4bn estate near Konza site*
The Star
23 January 2013​


> *A property investments firm has lined up a mixed-use development near the planned Konza City, positioning it as a suburb that will match the needs of the technocity.*
> 
> The development, dubbed Evergreen City-Konza, is 11km from the Konza City site and sits on 75 acres. It is expected to gobble up an estimated Sh4 billion in cumulative investments in residential, commercial and hospitality properties, and social amenities.
> 
> The estate is hoped to be up by 2015, with actual build set to begin in the second half of 2013. Petu Property Group, the developer, is hinging it on “high technology, modern living and environmental-friendliness.”


----------



## SE9

*Konza Technology City* | U/C

More CGIs of Konza are being released:


----------



## SE9

*Konza City* | U/C

New Konza City visual released:

58618218


----------



## SE9

*Mazingira Park* | Proposed

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1577234

A new office park by Nairobi River has been proposed:


----------



## el palmesano

beautiful!


----------



## SE9

TheCityUK are seeking partners to develop Nairobi as the continental financial hub:


*Plans to turn Nairobi into international financial hub heat up*
Standard Media
3 February 2013​


> *Nairobi’s vision of following the footsteps of London, and becoming a global financial centre, has started taking shape with a financial firm appointed to deliver the work — TheCityUK — seeking partners to participate in the development of the project.*
> 
> This month will mark another chapter where top UK City businesses and officials are expected to receive a high-level Kenyan delegation to London to discuss plans to transform Nairobi into a world-class financial centre or destination.
> 
> The bodies appointed to deliver the work, under the sponsorship of the Lord Mayor of the City of London and the Ministry of Finance in Kenya, are TheCityUK and the Kenyan Capital Markets Authority (CMA).
> 
> TheCityUK — an independent membership body for promoting the UK-based financial and professional services industry — said in a statement that the focus of the Nairobi international financial centre (IFC) work is to be embodied in a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with Kenya.
> 
> To demonstrate its readiness and using London’s financial infrastructure as a road map, TheCityUK has now asked UK practitioners to express interest to be involved in the project’s proposed areas of development. It has identified these as, alternative dispute resolution, derivative securities, securities market and regulatory and administrative environment. Other areas are public private partnerships, experience exchange between financial and related professional services, training and education, branding, marketing and promoting and diaspora initiatives.
> 
> *Areas of interest*
> 
> “If you are interested in being included in this opportunity and would like to help influence its direction, please highlight your areas of interest at the link below and we will provide further information,” it says in a notice posted on its Website.
> 
> President Kibaki expressed the desire to build relationships with the UK to help develop Nairobi as an international financial centre to serve the East African region during a visit to London in July last year.
> 
> Speaking during a gala dinner he hosted jointly with The Lord Mayor of the City of London, Alderman David Wooton, Kibaki said Kenya’s economy was growing impressively and invited UK investors to be part of country’s success.
> 
> The Mayor said he looked forward to the successful conclusion of negotiations between TheCityUK, and CMA, in support of Nairobi’s plans to develop as an International Financial Centre.
> 
> “I am delighted by this important milestone in the partnership between the TheCityUK and our partners in Kenya. Developing Nairobi’s capacity as a financial service centre will mean it is well placed to support the creation of jobs and growth for the people of Kenya and across East Africa,” he stated.
> 
> Experts say the success of the project — aligned to objectives of Vision 2030 of positioning Kenya to attract fund flows into the country to support productive economic activities — depends on the proposed 5,000-acre Konza Technology City in Machakos County that would provide the vital high speed Internet infrastructure.
> 
> Under the economic pillar in Vision 2030, the blueprint recognises six priority sectors that will help the country become a middle-income economy by 2030. Under the financial services category, the sector is expected to become globally competitive to enable it promote high levels of savings to finance the various Vision 2030 projects.


----------



## City Kanjo

*Attachements*

I have several pictures I need to post. However, for some reasons I can't find the manage attachments icon. All I get is insert image which only gives the URL options. Any help?


----------



## SE9

City Kanjo said:


> I have several pictures I need to post. However, for some reasons I can't find the manage attachments icon. All I get is insert image which only gives the URL options. Any help?


Use one of these image hosting websites to upload your image, then link the image URL here directly:

www.imgur.com

www.imageshack.us

www.tinypic.com


----------



## Groningen NL

City Kanjo said:


> I have several pictures I need to post. However, for some reasons I can't find the manage attachments icon. All I get is insert image which only gives the URL options. Any help?


You need to host the image first, at photobucket or flicr for instance.


Edit, nvm, SE9 was quicker


----------



## City Kanjo

SE9 said:


> Use one of these image hosting websites to upload your image, then link the image URL here directly:
> 
> www.imgur.com
> 
> www.imageshack.us
> 
> www.tinypic.com



Thanks SE9. Will make an attempt. The post will be under Nairobi thread.


----------



## SE9

Nice one :cheers:


*Unep to upgrade Nairobi to world's 'environment capital'*
Africa Review
4 February 2013​


> *A decision by world leaders to strengthen the UN Environment Program (Unep) is expected to boost the status of Nairobi as the environmental capital of the world, a UN official said on Friday.*
> 
> Nick Nuttall, director of Unep's division of Communications and Public Information, told journalists in Nairobi that the upgrade means that in many ways Nairobi is now truly the environmental capital of the world.
> 
> To celebrate the achievement, Unep is organising a 21-kilometre race supported by top former a current Kenyan marathon athletes.
> 
> "There is no more fitting way to demonstrate the unity of purpose that UN member states are now showing towards Unep than a run that brings together Kenyans and peoples from all backgrounds and parts of the world in a display of solidarity for peace and the environment," Nuttall said when he announced that Unep will host half-marathon to celebrate Nairobi as World's "Environment Capital".
> 
> The race will be graced by some of Kenya's top up-and-coming long-distance runners and will take place through the streets of Nairobi alongside the public, UN staff and the diplomatic community to celebrate universal membership of Unep.
> 
> Organised together with the Paul Tergat Foundation, Athletics Kenya, and with the support of the International Olympic Committee, the 21-km run on February 24 will be a celebration of the agreement by heads of state and government meeting at the Rio+20 summit in Brazil last year to "strengthen and upgrade" Unep in its Nairobi home.
> 
> They also decided to transform its annual Governing Council from a membership of 58 nations to one of universal membership of more than 190 member states.
> 
> "The decision to strengthen Unep at its headquarters in Kenya underlines how nations are increasingly recognising that climate change [contributes] to the loss of fertile lands and is now challenging the lives and livelihood of increasing numbers of people world-wide....It also signals a fresh, determination to realize a more sustainable, Green Economy path," Nuttall said.
> 
> Unep's Clean Air Campaigns Patron Patrick Makau, whose time of 2:03:38 at the 2011 Berlin Marathon is the current world record, is supporting the run, as are Catherine Ndereba, former marathon World Champion, and Tegla Loroupe, former half-marathon World Champion.


Unep recently revamped its Nairobi headquarters:


----------



## eddeux

You have a lot of updating to do SE9!  Great to see the thread revived though.


----------



## SE9

*Garden City* | Thika Road

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1513841

Official website: http://gardencity-nairobi.com/


Project facts


Cost: $322 million

Retail space: 50,000m²

Apartments: 400






























Construction progress over the past quarter:


----------



## SE9

*UAP Park Towers* | Upper Hill

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=983042










The Upper Hill neighbourhood of Nairobi, with UAP under construction to the left:


----------



## SE9

*FCB Tower* | Kilimani

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1616551



















Construction progress at the First Community Bank Tower:


----------



## SE9

*Tatu City* | Ruiru

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1157539

Official website: http://www.tatucity.com/


Project facts


Cost: $2.5 billion

Area: over 1,000 hectares

Residents upon completion: 62,000















Initial stages of construction at Tatu City:


----------



## SE9

*Thika Greens* | Thika

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=956260

Official website: http://thikagreens.co.ke/


Project facts


Residential/golf project

Area: 1,706 acres

Homes: 900















Progress at Thika Greens:


----------



## SE9

*The Hub* | Karen

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=109402809










Construction progress at Karen's new shopping centre:


----------



## SE9

*Bishops Court* | Upper Hill

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1716831

Official website: http://www.lordshipafrica.com/projects/bishops-court-32


A new 24 storey office tower for Upper Hill, construction started this quarter:


----------



## el palmesano

^^

very nice


any update??


----------



## SE9

el palmesano said:


> very nice
> 
> any update?


Not at the moment. When photos surface I'll post them here.


----------



## SE9

*UAP Park Towers* | Upper Hill

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=983042










Construction progress:


----------



## SE9

*Karura Forest Environmental Education Trust* | Karura

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=113421964


New plans for an educational facility in Nairobi's Karura Forest:


----------



## el palmesano

amazing!


----------



## SE9

*Britam Tower* | Upper Hill

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1551469










Progress at Britam Tower:


----------



## SE9

*Two Rivers* | Runda

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564413

Official website: http://www.tworivers.co.ke/


Project facts


Retail space: 47,000m²

Office space: 10,000m²



















Construction at Two Rivers:


----------



## el palmesano

^^ wow!!! awesome!!


----------



## Baskudi

[/url]
image hosting gif[/IMG]


KIHINGO VILLAGE

Proposed Hotel and Serviced Apartments


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

What is happening with the Konza Tech City project?


----------



## SE9

There was a delay in getting all necessary approvals. It's currently at the demarcation and groundworks stage.


----------



## SE9

^ Groundworks have commenced.


----------



## SE9

More projects on the next page


----------



## SE9

*Britam Tower* | Upper Hill

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1551469


Project facts


Height: 192m to spire

Floors: 40

Developer: British American Insurance

Location: Hospital Road, Upper Hill, Nairobi










The Britam Tower construction site:


----------



## SE9

*Nairobi top as Africa reels in investors*
Standard Media
March 2014










> *Nairobi is one of the continent’s emerging business hubs owing to its strategic location within the region. Her main competitors are Johannesburg, Cairo and Lagos.*
> 
> As the real estate sector continues to set the pace for economic growth worldwide, Africa is the continent to watch as far as wealth creation in the segment is concerned. According to the newly released Wealth Report 2014 by the world’s largest independent property consultancy firm, Knight Frank, the continent is home to half of the world’s luxury market.
> 
> The worldwide assessment report says the last few years have seen a radical re-evaluation of how the rest of the world sees Africa in view of its economic growth and new business hubs that are reeling in investors in real estate. The report says Africa is not just a place to live but also a popular place in which to invest, accounting for 24 per cent of investment portfolios by the world’s richest. 40 per cent of the respondents said their clients had increased their allocation to property last year.
> 
> And Nairobi is among the best. “This [ Nairobi] is the most important African business centre between the Mediterranean and Johannesburg. International companies recognise that there is too much going on in Africa to run their entire operations out of South Africa. Google, JPMorgan Chase, Colgate-Palmolive: they’re all here,” says Anthony Havelock, Knight Frank’s Head of Agency in Kenya.
> 
> The report, which is based on the responses from the world’s ultra-high net worth individuals (UHNWI), states that the continent is ripe for the expansion of its wealth portfolio in comparison to the established markets.
> 
> [continued in link]


----------



## SE9

*Terminal 1A* | Jomo Kenyatta International Airport

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=511237


Project facts


Capacity: 2.5 million

Cost: $80 million

Following the partial airport fire last year, JKIA's new Terminal 1A facility has opened:


----------



## SE9

*UAP Tower* | Upper Hill

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=983042


Project facts


Height: 143m

Floors: 35

Developer: UAP Group

Location: Hospital Road, Upper Hill, Nairobi










UAP Tower update:


----------



## Bligh

I like how it echoes some Art Deco features. Very nice.


----------



## SE9

*UAP Tower* update:


UAP Tower - Nairobi, Kenya by SE9 London, on Flickr


KICC Rooftop - Nairobi, Kenya by SE9 London, on Flickr


KICC Rooftop - Nairobi, Kenya by SE9 London, on Flickr


KICC Rooftop - Nairobi, Kenya by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Prism Tower* | Upper Hill

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1415140

Official website: http://www.kingsdevelopers.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=53


Project facts


Floors: 32

Developer: King's Developers

Location: 3rd Ngong Avenue, Upper Hill, Nairobi










Construction update:


----------



## SE9

*Garden City* | Thika Road

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1513841

Official website: http://gardencity-nairobi.com/


Project facts


Cost: $322 million

Retail space: 50,000m²

Apartments: 400






























Construction progress:


----------



## SE9

*Two Rivers* | Gigiri

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564413

Official website: http://www.tworivers.co.ke/


Project facts


Retail space: 47,000m²

Office space: 10,000m²



















Construction progress at Two Rivers:


----------



## SE9

*FCB Tower* | Kilimani

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1616551


Project facts


Developer: First Community Bank

Architect: Morphosis Architects

Floors: 20










Construction progress at FCB, photo by Fwesa:


----------



## SE9

*Hazina Trade Centre* | CBD

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1395838


Project facts


Developer: NSSF

Height: 180m

Floors: 38










Hazina Trade Centre starting to rise. Photo by zacmwanzia:


----------



## SE9

*The Hub* | Karen

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=109402809










Construction progress at Karen's new shopping centre:


----------



## SE9

*The Residences at General Mathenge* | Westlands

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1731295



















Rising in Westlands:


----------



## SE9

*The Mirage* | Westlands

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1544326










Another residential development under construction in Westlands:


----------



## SE9

*Jabavu Village Towers* | Upper Hill

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=118020986


Project facts


Location: junction of Upper Hill Road and Haile Selassie Avenue

Developer: Jabavu Village Limited

Height: 212m and 137m

Floors: 45 and 30


New project proposed for Nairobi. At 212m, it will become the tallest in Kenya and 2nd tallest in Africa:



> *City's tallest building to rise 45 floors at Upper Hill*
> The Star | 7 October 2014
> 
> THE National Environmental Management Authority has received a proporsal from a firm planning to build a yet another tallest twin tower commercial building in Nairobi.
> 
> Last Friday, Nema said in a Kenya gazette notice that it has received a proposal from the Jabavu Village Ltd to build a 45-story building.
> 
> Nema said in a special notice on October 3 that it is currently receiving public inputs on the environmental impacs of the proposed building before approving it.
> 
> The building will be constructed on a 2.5 acre plot at the junction of Upper Hill Road and Haile Selassie Avenue.
> 
> “The project will entail putting up a mutilple use premise that will comprise two towers, one approximately 212.40 metres high and the other one of about 137.4 metres high and associated facilities like parking bays,” Nema said.
> 
> The structure will cost the developer Sh3.78 billion, according to the budget proposals submitted to Nema.
> 
> The design for the proposed complex provides for the construction of four components; a commercial one of about 30,000 square meters of total floor area and a residential component of about 10,000 square meters of total floor area.
> 
> There will also be a hotel of about 15,000 square meters of total floor area and a residential component of about 12000-15000 square meters.


----------



## SE9

*Avic International to Build Africa HQ in Nairobi*
Capital Kenya
9 October 2014​


> *Global Chinese manufacturing firm AVIC International Holding Corporation is expected to invest over Sh17.8 billion ($200million) in setting up its Africa Headquarters in Nairobi, Kenya.*
> 
> Speaking during the launching ceremony in Nairobi, Avic International Africa Director Huang Hong You said they had decided to build their Africa headquarters in Nairobi not only due to their close relationship with, Kenya but due to the conducive business environment in the country.
> 
> "Our company has set up holding subsidiaries in major cities across China; has established over 110 branches in more than 50 countries and owns eight listed companies. In Africa, we have around 20 branches, and Kenya is planned as our headquarters in Africa," Huang said.
> 
> The project will cover 2,500 square meters on the seven-acre piece of land in Westlands in Nairobi and will include offices, residential units, commercial units and a hotel.
> 
> The company says during the five year construction period, the project is expected to create at least 2,000 jobs and over 3,000 jobs once complete.
> 
> "We have received a lot of support from the Kenyan government in this project and we are very grateful. We hope to create employment and help in making Kenya an investment hub in the continent,' Avic International President Wu Guangquan said.


----------



## SE9

*Nairobi ranked third most attractive city to investors in Africa*
Standard Media
11 October 2014​


> *Kenya ranks amongst three nations perceived to be the most attractive investment destinations in Sub-Saharan Africa, a new study shows. *
> 
> The other countries according to the survey by global consultancy firm Ernst & Young include South Africa and Nigeria. These countries account for over 40 per cent of the total foreign direct investment (FDI) projects in the continent, according to the survey whose findings were released yesterday.
> 
> Angola, which is the fourth-largest recipient of FDI projects is similarly perceived to be the fourth-most attractive investment destination.
> 
> “However, investors who are not yet established in Africa are less aware of opportunities in countries other than South Africa,” the report says.
> 
> According to the report, Africa’s cities are now emerging as the hotspots of economic and investment activity on the continent. “Transport corridors and trade routes are being developed to connect these cities, transforming them into sizeable urban clusters, large enough for consumer-facing companies to target,” says report.
> 
> The report says nearly 70 per cent of the respondents to the survey stressed the significance of cities and urban centres in their investment strategy in Africa.
> 
> In terms of perception, city attractiveness closely mapped country appeal with half of the respondents quoting South African city as their first option.
> 
> According to the report dubbed ‘2014 Africa Attractiveness’, Johannesburg is considered the most attractive city in which to do business ahead of Cape Town. Nairobi and Lagos are ranked as the third and fourth most attractive cities respectively. In North Africa, Casablanca, Cairo and Tunis are perceived as the top three cities in which to do business.


----------



## SE9

*Solarcentury to build the largest carport solar PV system in Africa at Garden City, Nairobi*
KW40
October 2014










> *Solarcentury is to design and construct Africa’s largest solar photovoltaic (PV) carport on the uppermost storey of a car park at Garden CityMall, part of the new 32-acre integrated residential, retail park, hotel and office development on Nairobi’s Thika Superhighway. Solar power generated by the 858 kWp PV system will be used by the retail tenants.*
> 
> “We are incredibly proud to be bringing our second dual-mode solar system to Kenya, this time to build East Africa’s largest rooftop system,” commented Dr. Dan Davies, Director for Solarcentury in East Africa.
> 
> 3,300 PV panels to generate 1.256 MWh of solar power annually
> 
> The solar installation will be financed under NVI Energy’s Solar4Africa, a 12 year financed solution that enables Garden City to harness the power of renewable energy, overcoming many of the barriers that can frequently beset commercial solar projects.
> 
> As well as providing shade, the 3,300 solar PV panels on the carports will generate 1.256 MWh of solar power per year, and cut carbon emissions by around 745 tonnes annually.
> 
> The dual-mode technology is a highly innovative energy solution that provides solar energy in the daytime, meaning less is used from the grid; and when the grid is down, the system also reduces the consumption of costly diesel back up.
> 
> Essentially, the PV system is able to operate in either mode. This dual-mode system ensures a consistent energy supply whilst reducing diesel and grid consumption, so as well as being a more environmentally friendly energy solution, it helps reduce energy bills for Garden City’s retail tenants, Solarcentury emphasizes.
> 
> The dual-mode is perfect for urban areas where land is at a premium yet energy needs to be supplied near to demand, the company notes. Installing the panels on the roof of a car park makes use of otherwise functionless roof space. The technology is also being used in East Africa’s largest ground mount system for Williamson Tea in Kenya, reducing the company’s energy bills by around a third.
> 
> The installation of the solar panels will help Garden City achieve its Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design (LEED) certification. The new development is set to be a showcase for environmental design, incorporating a range of energy saving solutions.


----------



## SE9

*Kenya to host Africa's biggest convention centre*
Standard Media
October 2014​


> *The Ministry of Tourism has announced plans to build Africa's biggest convention centre as it seeks to diversify tourism products. *
> 
> The facility to be called Bomas International Conference and Exhibition Centre will sit on a 82-acres at the current Bomas of Kenya grounds.
> 
> The centre will have a 15,000 capacity exhibition space, 10,000-delegate capacity conference centre, five luxurious hotels with a total capacity of 2,000 beds, presidential pavilions, VIP pavilions, fully furnished apartments, coffee shops and business centres among others.
> 
> The hotels will range from 2-star to 7-star and will cater for all categories of exhibitors and conference tourists. South Africa's Cape Town International Convention Centre ( CTICC) is the biggest in Africa.
> 
> Kenya is using CTICC and London's World Travel Market Centre as benchmarks as the country seeks to attract business travellers in its bid to achieve a target of about three million tourists annually by 2017. The Bomas centre will be strategically placed, 11 kilometres from the city centre and just a stone's throw away from Nairobi National Park.


----------



## AbidM

Is Upperhill the main CBD of Nairobi?


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

Upper Hill is to the west of the main CBD, but a lot of businesses are investing in the area, so it's really blossoming at the moment! It's cheaper than the CBD and there is more land available. Some embassies are located in the area too, as well as bank headquarters, hospitals etc. Kind of a 'second business district' I guess, the same as Westlands up to the north of the city centre.


----------



## SE9

*Britam Tower* | Upper Hill

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1551469


Project facts


Developer: British American Insurance

Height: 192m

Floors: 40










Progress at Britam Tower:


----------



## SE9

*The Hub* | Karen

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=109402809


Project facts


Developer: Azalea Holdings

Cost: Ksh 4bn

Site area: 20 acres



















Construction progress at Karen's new shopping centre:


----------



## SE9

*Terminal 1A* | Jomo Kenyatta International Airport

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=511237


Project facts


Developer: KAA

Cost: $80 million

Video released by the KAA on the past and future of Nairobi JKIA:






Terminal 1A, the first phase of the airport's redevelopment:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Kenya's getting a 1WTC?


----------



## SE9

*Le'Mac* | Westlands

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=118580067

Official website: http://lemac.co.ke/


Project facts


Developer: Mark Properties

Floors: 22










Le'Mac rising in Westlands:


----------



## SE9

*Windsor Village* | Windsor

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1742549


Project facts


Developer: The Windsor Hotel & Golf Resort

Site area: 86 hectares

New plans by the Windsor Hotel & Golf Resort for a new mixed use development by the golf course:


----------



## SE9

*Hazina Trade Centre* | CBD

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1395838


Project facts


Developer: NSSF

Height: 180m

Floors: 38










Construction progress, photos by zacmwanzia:


----------



## SE9

*UAP Tower* | Upper Hill

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=983042


Project facts


Height: 143m

Floors: 35

Developer: UAP Group

Location: Hospital Road, Upper Hill, Nairobi










UAP Tower update, photos by EdMutuota:


----------



## SE9

*City View Gardens* | Westlands

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=118828325


Project facts


Architect: Boogertman + Partners

Office

Hotel

Residential

New proposal by Boogertman + Partners:


----------



## el palmesano

^^

awesome!!!


----------



## SE9

*Two Rivers* | Gigiri

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564413

Official website: http://www.tworivers.co.ke/


Project facts


Developer: Athena Properties

Architect: Boogertman + Partners

Retail space: 47,000m²

Office space: 10,000m²




























Construction progress at Two Rivers, posted by Statiq:


----------



## el palmesano

great!!


----------



## SE9

*Prism Tower* | Upper Hill

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1415140

Official website: http://www.kingsdevelopers.com/project/prism-tower/


Project facts


Location: 3rd Ngong Avenue, Upper Hill, Nairobi

Developer: King's Developers

Floors: 32










Progress at Prism Tower, photo by zacmwanzia:


----------



## SE9

*The Mirage* | Westlands

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1544326

Official website: http://www.riayngroup.com/portfolio/current-developments/the-mirage


Project facts


Location: Chiromo Road, Westlands, Nairobi

Developer: Riayn Developers Limited

Floors: 15 | 15






Cladding installation ongoing at the Mirage. Photo by zacmwanzia:


----------



## el palmesano

^^ awsome


----------



## SE9

*Chandaria University of Nairobi Tower* | CBD

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1451700


Project facts


Developer: University of Nairobi

Architect: Waweru and Associates

Floors: 22

Progress at the University of Nairobi tower, photo by vision254:


----------



## SE9

*Parliament Tower* | CBD

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1349729


Project facts


Developer: Government of Kenya

Floors: 26

Site hoardings up for the Parliament Tower project, photos by zacmwanzia:


----------



## SE9

*Nairobi tops index of most strategic city for multinationals eyeing Africa*
The Nation
25 November 2014










> *Nairobi has topped the list of the most strategic city for multinationals eyeing the African market.*
> 
> This is a major boost to the government’s efforts to make Nairobi a regional hub.
> 
> The city beat those in Southern and Western Africa, previously thought to be the most preferred.
> 
> According to the Africa Integration Index released by Visa on Tuesday, Nairobi is the most attractive due to its expansive dual air connectivity with the world, as well other to African countries.
> 
> While South Africa is ranked as the most globally integrated country on the continent, the second biggest economy in Africa lacks similar connections to the Africa continent, which Kenya has, thanks to the national carrier.
> 
> [continued in link]


----------



## SE9

*MasterCard to open Sh1bn Africa research lab in Nairobi next year*
Business Daily
December 2014










> *MasterCard is set to open its first ever African research laboratory in Nairobi next year, raising Kenya’s status as a financial technology hub on the continent.*
> 
> The facility, to cost about Sh1 billion ($11 million), will be equipped to develop and deploy new payments systems such as mobile money apps and cashless payments that will make transactions faster and easier for consumers.
> 
> The New York-based firm said it selected Nairobi as the home of the pioneer MasterCard Lab in Africa due to Kenya’s global repute for piloting mobile money platforms and development of e-commerce and payment innovations such as M-Pesa.
> 
> [continued in link]


----------



## Josedc

A lot of awesome projects going down here!


----------



## african

Nice stuff


----------



## SE9

*FCB Mihrab* | Kilimani

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1616551

Official website: http://fcbmihrab.co.ke/


Project facts


Developer: Mihrab Development Limited

Architect: Morphosis Architects

Floors: 25










Progress at the FCB Mihrab, photo by SE9:


----------



## SE9

*Le'Mac* | Westlands

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=118580067

Official website: http://lemac.co.ke/


Project facts


Location: Church Road, Westlands, Nairobi

Developer: Mark Properties

Floors: 22










Le'Mac viewed from Waiyaki Way, photo by SE9:


----------



## JustWatch

- Infrastructure 
- Buildings 
- Transportation System 
- Malls ...
- Street Level
- People

.. Nairobi has everything to on my top 3 list . :cheers: 

:applause:


----------



## SE9

*Details of the Sh100 billion Nairobi bus and rail project*
The Standard
21 August 2015










> *Commuter services in Nairobi and neighbouring counties are set for phenomenal transformation as plans to introduce a state-of-the-art Mass Rapid Transit System (MRTS) gain momentum.*
> 
> The rail and road system-hyped as the long-sought solution to Nairobi’s public transport mayhem, aims to ease urban mobility and make commuting a less stressful experience for the over 2.6 million people currently entering or leaving the city daily. The number is projected to grow to 5 million by 2030.
> 
> [continued in link]


----------



## Dale

I have a soft spot for Kenya. My son spent a summer there working in an orphan's hospital.


----------



## SE9

Was that a recent trip? If not, a lot has changed since his visit!


----------



## SE9

*India Launches 1st Indo-Africa ICT Expo In Nairobi*
TeleAnalysis
28 September 2015










> *Indian Government in association with ICT Authority of Kenya, India’s Telecom Export Promotion Council (TEPC) and NASSCOM launched the 1st Indo-Africa ICT Expo in KICC, Nairobi.*
> 
> This event was inaugurated by minister, Najib Balala; Dr Fred Matiangi, cabinet secretary, government of Kenya; and Rakesh Garg, secretary, Telecom, government of India. The event ws attended by senior government officials and business leaders from India, Kenya, Tanzania, Uganda and Rwanda.
> 
> The kickoff meeting for this event was done by Dr Fred Matiangi, cabinet secretary, government of Kenya in New Delhi on July 7, 2015, in the presence of Ravi Shankar Prasad, union minister of communications & IT, government of India.
> 
> Speaking at the inauguration, Rakesh Garg said, “Due to the large scale and complexity, we have got a lot of experience in policies, networks/technology, skill development and innovative solutions that we will like to share with Africa. We are also impressed that Kenya has been creating innovative solutions using ICT for improving the lives of its people. Together, we see many opportunities for cooperation and our government is keen to find ways to increase the business between India and Africa in ICT sector.”
> 
> [continued in link]


----------



## SE9

*Two Rivers* | Gigiri

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564413

Official website: http://www.tworivers.co.ke/


Project facts


Location: Limuru Road, Gigiri, Nairobi

Developer: Centum Group

Architect: Boogertman + Partners

Retail space: 62,000m²

Office space: 20,000m²



















Construction progress at Two Rivers:


----------



## SE9

*FCB Mihrab* | Kilimani

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1616551

Official website: http://fcbmihrab.co.ke/


Project facts


Location: Lenana Road, Kilimani, Nairobi

Developer: Mihrab Development Limited

Architect: Morphosis Architects

Floors: 25










Progress at the FCB Mihrab, photos by see_knee_me:


----------



## SE9

*Prism Tower* | Upper Hill

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1415140

Official website: http://www.kingsdevelopers.com/project/prism-tower/


Project facts


Location: 3rd Ngong Avenue, Upper Hill, Nairobi

Developer: Kings Developers

Architect: A + I Design

Floors: 32










Prism Tower viewed from Valley Road, photo by DAKTA:


----------



## SE9

*Britam Tower* | Upper Hill

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1551469

Official website: http://www.britam.co.ke/site/index.php/property/10-britam-tower


Project facts


Location: Hospital Road, Upper Hill, Nairobi

Developer: British American Insurance

Architect: GAPP

Height: 192m

Floors: 40










Construction progress at Britam Tower, visible to the left of picture:









Samdave


----------



## Kenyan_yungin

:cheers: Britam looking good!


----------



## SE9

*Le'Mac* | Westlands

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=118580067

Official website: http://lemac.co.ke/


Project facts


Location: Church Road, Westlands, Nairobi

Developer: Mark Properties

Floors: 22










The topped out Le'Mac viewed from Waiyaki Way, photo by DAKTA:


----------



## african

*Two Rivers* | Gigiri

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564413

Official website: http://www.tworivers.co.ke/


Project facts


Location: Limuru Road, Gigiri, Nairobi

Developer: Centum Group

Architect: Boogertman + Partners

Retail space: 62,000m²

Office space: 20,000m²



















News Report:






Nairobi does have malls that are of good standard but this is the first one of its size, just to correct whatever the reporter said about Nairobi never seeing anything of this kind.


----------



## SE9

*Hass Towers* | Upper Hill

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1746918


Project facts


Location: junction of Upper Hill Road and Haile Selassie Avenue

Developer: White Lotus Group

Height: 300m | 201m

Floors: 66 | 40

Updated plans for Hass Towers, which will become Africa's first supertall in 2018:


----------



## african

^^


----------



## SE9




----------



## el palmesano

^^ wow!


----------



## SE9

skytrax said:


> They are really going for it?!


:yes: here's site excavation progress this week:


----------



## SE9

*Nairobi ranked largest mall development hotspot*
Capital
9 February 2016










> *Nairobi has been ranked the top city with the largest shopping centre development pipelines in sub-Saharan Africa according to new research by Knight Frank.*
> 
> The Shop Africa 2016 report, an inaugural review of sub-Saharan Africa’s retail markets shows Nairobi is the largest mall development hotspot with around 470,000 square metres of shopping centre space in the pipeline.
> 
> Nairobi has an existing mall space of 391,000 square metres which is denoted by malls such as The Junction, Sarit Centre and Garden City, ranking the Kenyan capital the largest retail market in the region by existing shopping centre floor space.
> 
> Key mall space in the pipeline includes the iconic Two Rivers Mall in Runda and The Hub in Karen, which opened on February 4, 2016.
> 
> Luanda in Angola comes in second while Lagos in Nigeria has the third largest mall pipeline, followed by Dar es Salaam in Tanzania with Maputo in Mozambique completing the top five hotspots for mall space development.
> 
> According to the report, the top five cities fit the profile currently targeted by investors in Africa; that is, large, fast-growing cities in economies that have seen rapid expansion.
> 
> [continued in link]


----------



## skytrax

I think I have to pay this city a visit soon. :|


----------



## JustWatch

skytrax said:


> I think I have to pay this city a visit soon. :|


Can I go with you? :|

:colgate: :lol:


----------



## SE9

The developing Upper Hill skyline viewed this week from Nairobi National Park:


Eland & Nairobi by Sylvain Friquet, on Flickr


B4A0250 by ovg2012, on Flickr


Giraffe & Nairobi by Sylvain Friquet, on Flickr


Lion & Lioness by Sylvain Friquet, on Flickr


----------



## skytrax

JustWatch said:


> Can I go with you? :|
> 
> :colgate: :lol:


Buy you ticket an we meet up there. Let's go in May.. :lol:


----------



## JustWatch

skytrax said:


> Buy you ticket an we meet up there. Let's go in May.. :lol:


School time 

_________

UAP will be so beautiful :cheers:


----------



## Dude254

Update at parliament towers?


----------



## african

^^
For updates on the forum we need proper renders not grainy stuff so that people can have a proper image of how everything will look like.

We start posting grainy and low quality images and the thread looses its standard.


----------



## goschio

SE9 said:


> *Hass Towers* | Upper Hill
> 
> Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1746918
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Location: junction of Upper Hill Road and Haile Selassie Avenue
> 
> Developer: White Lotus Group
> 
> Height: 300m | 201m
> 
> Floors: 66 | 40
> 
> Updated plans for Hass Towers, which will become Africa's first supertall in 2018:


Wow, first African supertall!


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^ beautiful crown!


----------



## zacmwanzia

*Prism Tower* | Upper Hill

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1415140

Official website: http://www.kingsdevelopers.com/project/prism-tower/


Project facts


Location: 3rd Ngong Avenue, Upper Hill, Nairobi

Developer: Kings Developers

Architect: A + I Design

Floors: 34










topped out





































​


----------



## zacmwanzia

*AVIC International Africa Headquarters* | Westlands

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124116961

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Location: Chiromo Lane, Westlands, Nairobi

Developer: Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC)

Height: 176m | 141m | 93m | 86m | 83m | 81m

Floors: 43 | 35 | 28 | 25 | 24 | 24










*site for office tower and hotel tower*




















*site for the residential units*


----------



## zacmwanzia

*Hass Towers* | Upper Hill

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1746918


Project facts


Location: junction of Upper Hill Road and Haile Selassie Avenue

Developer: White Lotus Group

Height: 300m | 201m

Floors: 66 | 40


----------



## el palmesano

great updates!


----------



## african

*Britam Tower* | Upper Hill

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1551469

Official website: http://www.britam.co.ke/site/index.php/property/10-britam-tower


Project facts


Location: Hospital Road, Upper Hill, Nairobi

Developer: British American Insurance

Architect: GAPP

Height: 192m

Floors: 40










Cladding has begun, courtesy  zacmwanzia who should update this forum more often. Dude is a rockstar on the Kenyan forum.


----------



## goschio

Superb! Construction looks very modern and clean.


----------



## african

*UAP Tower* | Upper Hill

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=983042

Official website: http://uaptower.com/

Project facts


Location: Hospital Road, Upper Hill, Nairobi

Developer: UAP Group

Architect: Boogertman + Partners

Height: 163m

Floors: 33










UAP Tower cladding still on going, but almost complete courtesy Kenyan_yungin:










Source | jjseno


----------



## african

*Nairobi South Station* | Embakasi

Forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=954002

Official website: http://krc.co.ke


Project facts


Location: Embakasi, Nairobi County

Developer: Kenya Railways





























Photos courtesy LaoTze





































Source | Weixin.qq


----------



## Kenyan_yungin

:cheers: Love all the updates, thanks.


----------



## SE9

*Konza City* | Konza

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351166

Official website: http://www.konzacity.go.ke/


Project facts


Developer: Konza Technopolis Development Authority

Architect: SHoP Architects

Cost: $14.5 billion

Site area: 5,000 acres

UN-Habitat have been appointed as technical advisor for the Konza City project:


*Kenya’s proposed Smart City signs agreement with UN-Habitat*
UN Habitat
August 2016

60562929​


> *The Konza Technopolis Development Authority (KoTDA), the body charged with developing Africa’s first ‘Smart City’ has entered into an agreement with the United Nations Human Settlements Programme (UN-Habitat) to standardize the development of the Konza Techno City.*
> 
> The agreement was signed on Thursday at the UN-Habitat headquarters by KoTDA Board Chairman Dr. Reuben Mutiso and Prof.Oyeyinka Oyebanji, Director, UN-Habitat’s Regional Office for Africa (RoAF).
> 
> Kenya’s Permanent Representative to UN-Habitat Prof. Sam Ongeri, the Ministry of Information Communications and Technology Principal Secretary Eng. Victor Kyalo as well as top government of Kenya and UN-Habitat officials witnessed the ceremony.
> 
> Under the partnership, UN-Habitat will serve as KoTDA’s technical advisor on planning and development of housing guidelines. This will include urban and human dimension guidelines, which will be adopted for Konza City’s development process.
> 
> Speaking at the occasion, Eng. Kyalo said that the adoption of an international standard in the development of Konza Technocity will form the guiding framework for the planning of other cities across the continent as governments seek to strike a balance between growing urban populations and limited resources.
> 
> [continued in link]


----------



## zacmwanzia

*Le'Mac* | Westlands[/SIZE]

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=118580067

Official website: http://lemac.co.ke/


Project facts


Location: Church Road, Westlands, Nairobi

Developer: Mark Properties

Floors: 25


----------



## zacmwanzia

*Britam Tower* | Upper Hill

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1551469

Official website: http://www.britam.co.ke/site/index.php/property/10-britam-tower


Project facts


Location: Hospital Road, Upper Hill, Nairobi

Developer: British American Insurance

Architect: GAPP

Height: 200m

Floors: 31


----------



## zacmwanzia

pan africa insurance tower

floors=18

height=88m

location=westlands


----------



## zacmwanzia

*one africa place

floors:24

location:westlands*


----------



## zacmwanzia

*Upperhill chambers 

floors:26

height:104m

Location: Upperhill*


----------



## zacmwanzia

*Parliament Tower

Floors:26

Height:125m

Location: Nairobi CBD*


----------



## zacmwanzia

*TOPPED OUT*

dunhill towers, westlands 

floor 18, 68m 



































​


----------



## african

*Hass Towers* | Upper Hill

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1746918


Project facts


Location: junction of Upper Hill Road and Haile Selassie Avenue

Developer: White Lotus Group

Height: 330m | 201m

Floors: 66 | 40












> Hilton Worldwide has announced plans to construct a 43-storey 255 room and suite hotel in Upperhill, Nairobi.....The hotel will be Africa’s tallest building, Standing 330 metres high and is due to be opened in 2020.
> 
> It will offer multiple food and beverage outlets, including a relaxing poolside bar, speciality smokehouse and grill restaurant, lobby dining area with landscaped deck and a boutique rooftop bar with vista views of the Nairobi skyline on the 43rd level.
> 
> The firm has signed a management agreement with Jabavu Village Ltd and White Lotus Projects for the project
> The announcement was made during the ongoing African Hotel Investment Forum (AHIF) in Kigali, Rwanda.....


Source | Africa Newsroom | Capital Business

Courtesy | Adm.Adama

Hilton constructed one of Nairobi's first highrises in 1969 at 20 storeys the building is 61 metres tall.

Taller tower has been updated to 330 metres. And Hilton has officially joined the project articles say that they will occupy the taller building dunno why the renders show the shorter one with the logo. Anyway either way 330 metres coming to Nairobi.


----------



## african

*FCB Mihrab* | Kilimani

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1616551

Official website: http://fcbmihrab.co.ke/


Project facts


Developer: Mihrab Development Limited

Architect: Morphosis Architects

Floors: 25











IMG_20160926_135231 by kim jose, on Flickr


IMG_20160926_135238 by kim jose, on Flickr


IMG_20160926_135252 by kim jose, on Flickr​
T/O, cladding ongoing.


----------



## zacmwanzia

Avic International African Headquaters

location:westlands 

Office tower 43 fl(176m)

Marriott hotel 35 fl(141m)

Residential towers 28 fl, 25 fl, 24 fl, 24 fl


----------



## Bligh

I love coming on here and seeing these updates of this City. Really impressive.


----------



## TopWatch

Really great desings and boomig of contructions in Nairobi city!

Congrats!

Saludos!


----------



## zacmwanzia

Olympic plaza

Location : Upperhill

Floors : 15


----------



## zacmwanzia




----------



## zacmwanzia

EDIT


----------



## zacmwanzia

next page


----------



## zacmwanzia

Avic International African Headquaters

location:westlands 

Office tower 43 fl(176m)

Marriott hotel 35 fl(141m)

Residential towers 28 fl, 25 fl, 24 fl, 24 fl


----------



## zacmwanzia

Park Inn

Location: Westlands

Floors : 12


----------



## zacmwanzia

Parliament Tower

Floors:26

Height:125m

Location: Nairobi CBD


----------



## zacmwanzia

*one africa place

floors:24

location:westlands*


----------



## zacmwanzia

Avic International African Headquaters

location:westlands 

Office tower 43 fl(176m)

Marriott hotel 35 fl(141m)

Residential towers 28 fl, 25 fl, 24 fl, 24 fl


----------



## BENDOR_PLK

So many high rises going up in Nairobi. Very soon it will look like little Joburg


----------



## african

*Nairobi South Station* | Embakasi

Forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=954002

Official website: http://krc.co.ke


Project facts


Location: Embakasi, Nairobi County

Developer: Kenya Railways








Photos courtesy 
Kenyan_yungin








Source | danobura


----------



## SE9

Great progress at Nairobi South.


----------



## BENDOR_PLK

african said:


> *Nairobi South Station* | Embakasi
> 
> Forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=954002
> 
> Official website: http://krc.co.ke
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Location: Embakasi, Nairobi County
> 
> Developer: Kenya Railways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos courtesy
> Kenyan_yungin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source | danobura


Soo beautiful. Reminds me of a building we have here in Pretoria, South Africa...I'll see if i can post it below


----------



## BENDOR_PLK




----------



## BENDOR_PLK

I'm not sure if my pic will be visible to everyone else but on my side it's not showing. Can somebody help me please, how do i post a pic that is directly on my pc, whenever i click on the "Insert Image button above", it asks me for a link...


----------



## BenjaminEli

BENDOR_PLK said:


> I'm not sure if my pic will be visible to everyone else but on my side it's not showing. Can somebody help me please, how do i post a pic that is directly on my pc, whenever i click on the "Insert Image button above", it asks me for a link...


its protected but heres the link anyway

http://archidatum.com/projects/afgri-headquarters-office-building-paragon-architects/


----------



## BENDOR_PLK

BenjaminEli said:


> its protected but heres the link anyway
> 
> http://archidatum.com/projects/afgri-headquarters-office-building-paragon-architects/


Thanks for helping out


----------



## african

*Prism Tower* | Upper Hill

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1415140

Official website: http://www.kingsdevelopers.com/project/prism-tower/

Project facts


Location: 3rd Ngong Avenue, Upper Hill, Nairobi

Developer: Kings Developers

Architect: A + I Design

Floors: 34










IMG_20170410_135045 by kim jose, on Flickr

IMG_20170410_140006 by kim jose, on Flickr​
Source | The Green


----------



## african

*Le'Mac* | Westlands

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=118580067

Official website: http://lemac.co.ke/


Project facts


Location: Church Road, Westlands, Nairobi

Developer: Mark Properties

Floors: 25

















Pretty much complete, top dome remaining.

Source | MonkSaigon


----------



## ericmacm

african said:


> *Prism Tower* | Upper Hill
> 
> Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1415140
> 
> Official website: http://www.kingsdevelopers.com/project/prism-tower/
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Location: 3rd Ngong Avenue, Upper Hill, Nairobi
> 
> Developer: Kings Developers
> 
> Architect: A + I Design
> 
> Floors: 34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170410_135045 by kim jose, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_20170410_140006 by kim jose, on Flickr​
> Source | The Green


Wow, that tower is going to look absolutely beautiful. Can't wait to see the glass go on.


----------



## african

ericmacm said:


> Wow, that tower is going to look absolutely beautiful. Can't wait to see the glass go on.


:yes: I agreee.


----------



## african

*Britam Tower* | Upper Hill

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1551469

Official website: http://www.britam.co.ke/site/index.php/property/10-britam-tower


Project facts


Location: Hospital Road, Upper Hill, Nairobi

Developer: British American Insurance

Architect: GAPP

Height: 200m

Floors: 40










Still a few things to go, tower is sort of complete








Source | pham0921


----------



## african

*Hass Towers* | Upper Hill

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1746918


Project facts


Location: junction of Upper Hill Road and Haile Selassie Avenue

Developer: White Lotus Group

Height: 320m | 201m

Floors: 66 | 40











Vincent Libosso | 9th March 2017







In the video the chairman of the Hass Group talks about the 320 metre tall tower at 3:30 (mins) when they awarded the contract to CSEC at the Kempinski in Beijing.

The contract has been awarded to China State Construction Engineering Corporation (CSEC), other Chinese, European and Turkish firms participated in the tender.

The tall tower has been upped from 300 to 320 metres.


----------



## african

Next page.


----------



## african

*Prism Tower* | Upper Hill

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1415140

Official website: http://www.kingsdevelopers.com/project/prism-tower/

Project facts


Location: 3rd Ngong Avenue, Upper Hill, Nairobi

Developer: Kings Developers

Height: 132 metres

Floors: 34

Architect: A + I Design


















​
Source | 99thsense


----------



## african

*AVIC International Africa Headquarters* | Westlands

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1760885

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Location: Chiromo Lane, Westlands, Nairobi

Developer: Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC)

Architects: gmp Architekten (Beijing Office) and Triad Architects (Kenya)

Height: 176m | 141m | 93m | 86m | 83m | 81m

Floors: 43 | 35 | 28 | 25 | 24 | 24










Site is very active

















Source | SSC | Nabby_jk


----------



## african

*Nairobi South Station* | Embakasi

Forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=954002

Official website: http://krc.co.ke


Project facts


Location: Embakasi, Nairobi County

Developer: Kenya Railways



































Source | mwarv

Courtesy | Kenyan_yungin


----------



## SE9

*Cytonn Towers* | Kilimani

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2013716

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Location: Argwings Kodhek Road, Kilimani, Nairobi

Developer: Cytonn Investments

Height: 150m | 150m | 150m

Floors: 35 | 35 | 35

Uses: Office | retail | residential | hotel

Plans for Cytonn Towers have been unveiled today in Nairobi:


----------



## Black Cat

Great to see Narrobi having some very imaginative developments. I hope though that the many fine heritage buildings and streetscapes are being respected though.


----------



## zacmwanzia

Avic International African Headquaters

location:westlands 

Office tower 43 fl(176m)

Marriott hotel 35 fl(141m)

Residential towers 28 fl, 25 fl, 24 fl, 24 fl


----------



## zacmwanzia

Prism tower 34 floors


----------



## zacmwanzia

*Britam Tower* | Upper Hill

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1551469

Official website: http://www.britam.co.ke/site/index.php/property/10-britam-tower


Project facts


Location: Hospital Road, Upper Hill, Nairobi

Developer: British American Insurance

Architect: GAPP

Height: 200m

Floors: 31


----------



## zacmwanzia

CBK tower 27 floors


----------



## ericmacm

Prism tower and Britam tower look incredible! Seeing CBK tower done should be quite interesting too.


----------



## zacmwanzia

Avic International African Headquaters

location:westlands 

Office tower 43 fl(176m)

Marriott hotel 35 fl(141m)

Residential towers 28 fl, 25 fl, 24 fl, 24 fl


----------



## zacmwanzia

*one africa place

floors:24

location:westlands*



































​


----------



## zacmwanzia

316 Upperhill Chambers
Floors 23
Location Upperhill Nairobi


----------



## zacmwanzia

Prism Tower 34 floors
Location Upperhill


----------



## zacmwanzia

*Montave* | Upper Hill[/SIZE]

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1914930

Official website: http://montave.co.ke/

Project facts


Location: Lower Hill rd and Haile Selassie Avenue junction.

Developer: Greenfield Developers

Height: 160 metres

Floors: 40, 30, 22


----------



## zacmwanzia

Parliament Tower 26 fl 

Height 125m

Location Nairobi cbd


----------



## el palmesano

great updates!


----------



## SE9

Recent project news in Nairobi:



> *Comesa bank set to kick off office block construction*
> 
> Financier Trade and Development Bank (TDB) expects to kick off the construction of a 19-floor office block in Kilimani, Nairobi, this year.
> 
> TDB, formerly known as the Eastern and Southern African Trade and Development Bank (PTA Bank), said its technical team is currently working on production of drawings ahead of floating of the construction tender.
> 
> It has already sought regulatory approval. The bank, which is a commercial investment arm of the Common Market for Eastern and Southern Africa (Comesa) secretariat, is seeking services from professional landscapers to work with the project implementer.


Continued: https://www.businessdailyafrica.com...nstruction/3815534-4246944-xbedhwz/index.html


----------



## SE9

> *Nairobi begins construction of modern market*
> 
> Nairobi is working on building a new modern market centre.
> 
> Revealing the development, Nairobi governor Mike Sonko said his government was planning on partnering with other stakeholders to see the project a success.
> 
> He said that World Bank have already agreed to work with them and that the work has already begun after an initial injection of cash.


Continued: https://hivisasa.com/posts/nairobi-begins-construction-of-modern-market


----------



## SE9

> *Construction of 100KWP Solar Plant Underway At Kenyatta University*
> 
> A Sh59 million Centre of Excellence focused on the generation of solar energy has been launched at the Kenyatta University as Nairobi hosted the third United Nations Environment Assembly (UNEA).
> 
> The initiative supported by the French government saw the construction of a 100kWp solar pilot plant unveiled at the university, through the technical help of Urbasolar - a French industrial group specializing in designing, financing, and building and operating photovoltaic plants.
> 
> France's Minister for Ecological and Inclusive Transition Nicolas Hulot said during the commissioning of the project that the project was a demonstration of the commitment of the French government to cut down on fuel emissions in line with the United Nations Environment Programme's (UNEP) global ambition towards a pollution-free planet.


Continued: http://allafrica.com/stories/201712110902.html


----------



## SE9

> *AfDB approves Sh10m grant for waste to energy plant in Nairobi*
> 
> The grant will fund the cost of conducting a full environmental and social impact assessment, detailed engineering designs, and provide project-related legal advisory services, as well as financial and transaction advisory services.
> 
> The bank says the project will be located in Kabira, in Nairobi, and will generate electricity from municipal solid waste by converting it to biogas or fuel ethanol.
> 
> “The planned diversion and use of municipal solid waste is expected to have significant health, social and development outcomes, and will be of benefit to the inhabitants of the community,” said the Sustainable Energy Fund in a statement.


Continued: https://www.capitalfm.co.ke/business/2017/12/afdb-approves-sh10mn-grant-waste-energy-plant-nairobi/


----------



## SE9

New render for the planned head office of PTA Bank:


----------



## SE9

> *Mombasa – Nairobi standard gauge freight service launched*
> 
> The first commercial freight train on the Standard Gauge Railway ran from Mombasa to the Embakasi Inland Container Depot in Nairobi on January 1. The 52-wagon train carried 104 TEU, which the operator pointed out was ‘almost equivalent to the trucks operating daily on the Mombasa – Nairobi highway.’
> 
> The SGR was officially opened in June. There are two passenger trains per day each way between Mombasa and Nairobi, and 613 000 passengers had been carried between the opening and mid-December,
> 
> The first Madaraka Freight Service left Mombasa at 05.45 and arrived at the Inland Container Depot at 14.40.


Continued: http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...-standard-gauge-freight-service-launched.html


----------



## zacmwanzia

Marriott Hotel Nairobi 35 floors 141m ( tower on the right of the render)





























​


----------



## zacmwanzia

Avic International main tower 43 floors 176 m Nairobi




































​


----------



## zacmwanzia

CBK Pension House

27 floors 

Nairobi CBD














































​


----------



## zacmwanzia

One Place Africa 21 floors 

Nairobi



































​


----------



## goschio

Wow, everytime I come here more and more awesome stuff going up.


----------



## zacmwanzia

Avic International African Headquaters

location:westlands 

Office tower 43 fl(176m)

Marriott hotel 35 fl(141m)

Residential towers 33 fl, 32 fl, 31 fl, 30 fl


----------



## SE9

Thanks for the updates Zac! Nairobi's moving at an unrelenting pace.


----------



## SE9

*NSSF Kenyatta Avenue* | CBD

Nairobi forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646506

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Location: Kenyatta Avenue, Nairobi

Developer: NSSF

Architect: DLR Group

Height: 170m | 150m

Use: Office | Hotel | Residential

New plans have been unveiled for the NSSF's Kenyatta Road site:


----------



## AndrzGln

Loving that black tower


----------



## zacmwanzia

*Nairobi Global Trade Center*


location:westlands 

Office tower 43 fl(184m)

Marriott hotel 35 fl(143m)

Residential towers 33 fl, 31 fl, 31 fl, 29 fl















































​


----------



## zacmwanzia

One Place Africa 21 floors 

Nairobi



































​


----------



## zacmwanzia

CBK Pension House

27 floors 

Nairobi CBD




























​


----------



## zacmwanzia

*UPDATE* on CBK pension tower





















​


----------



## zacmwanzia

*GTC center 184m, 143m*

























































​..


----------



## zacmwanzia

edit...


----------



## SE9

*Developers move to rescue ‘Africa’s tallest building’ dream*
Nairobi News | October 2020​


> *Investors of what was planned to be Africa’s tallest building have moved to reinforce works at the construction site and announced that the dream to complete The Pinnacle Towers is not dead.*
> 
> They added that securing finance and redesign of the project, which has not progressed since late 2018, is on the way.
> 
> [continued in link]


----------



## SE9

*French firm to expand Nairobi-Nakuru–Mau Summit Highway*
KBC | October 2020







​


> *The government has kicked off plans to expand the Nairobi-Nakuru–Mau Summit Highway into a four-lane dual carriageway.*
> 
> The construction will be done by a French construction company, VINCI Concessions and overseen by the Kenya National Highways Authority (KeNHA) through a Public-Private Partnership (PPI) model.
> 
> President Uhuru Kenyatta who is currently in France, witnessed the signing of commercial agreements for the 233km project between the Ministry of Transport, through the KeNHA , and the VINCI Concessions.


----------



## SE9

*Nairobi Expressway: Aerial view of the ongoing construction*
NTV Kenya | 2020





​


----------



## SE9

*1,562 low-cost housing units to be completed in December*
Soko | October 2020
*







*​


> *During the week, Nairobi Metropolitan Services Director of Housing Charles Sikuku announced that 1,562 low-cost housing units within the government’s affordable housing Pangani Estate were set for completion in December 2020.*
> 
> The 5.0 billion shillings Pangani Estate being developed by Technofin Kenya is part of the Nairobi Urban Regeneration Plan aimed at delivering approximately 12,000 low-cost housing units in Nairobi’s old government estates by 2030.
> 
> [continued in link]


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The CBK Pension Tower turned out really nice


----------



## Pitchoune

This thread exists already : NAIROBI | Projects & Construction


----------



## el palmesano

^^

exactly, the moderator should join them


----------



## SE9

There are a number of slum upgrade projects ongoing throughout Nairobi.


----------



## SE9

*Sarit Centre* | Westlands

Nairobi forum thread: Sarit Centre | Westlands
Official website: https://sarityourcity.com


Project facts

*• **Location:* Karuna Road, Westlands, Nairobi

*• Developer:* Soma Properties Limited

*• Architect:* Broadway Malayan

*• Floorspace:* 40,000m²


The completed expansion of the Sarit Centre:


----------



## SE9

*TDB Tower* | Kilimani

Nairobi forum thread: TDB Tower | Kilimani
Official website: N/A


Project facts

*• **Location:* Lenana Road, Kilimani, Nairobi

*• Developer:* Trade and Development Bank Group

*• Architects:* Planning Systems Services

*• Floors: *19

*• Floorspace:* 22,586m²








A topping out ceremony took place for the TDB Tower:


----------



## Kenyan_yungin

^^ Can't wait to see how this one turns out.


----------



## brian the real story




----------



## brian the real story

*NAIROBI GTC AND WESTLANDS CBD IN A NUTSHELL *​*




























*​


----------



## brian the real story

Source from @Kenyan_yungin and @FMCpay Skyscrapercity Forrum


----------



## goschio

Wow, impressive. Also nice highway construction. Should ease the traffic situation a bit. Really have to go back to Nairobi in like 10 years or so. The change should be quite dramatic.


----------



## Mansa Musa

Nairobi could use a system of affordable multi-family buildings outside of downtown to beautify the city. These buildings should aim to be mixed use so they can support the neighborhood.


----------



## brian the real story

@Mansa Musa ,actually there quite a number of affordable Mixed Used neighborhood housing schemes which are nicknamed the “Bedroom zones for Nairobi “like Mavoko,Juja,Karen,Ngong,Kikuyu,Sigona and many others


----------



## Mansa Musa

brian the real story said:


> @Mansa Musa ,actually there quite a number of affordable Mixed Used neighborhood housing schemes which are nicknamed the “Bedroom zones for Nairobi “like Mavoko,Juja,Karen,Ngong,Kikuyu,Sigona and many others


Can never have too much


----------



## Axelferis

The only matter about the new highway is the pollution that could be brung by all this trafic. I don't know the environmental criterias applied in Kenya but i hope it won't be a new LA


----------



## african

Axelferis said:


> The only matter about the new highway is the pollution that could be brung by all this trafic. I don't know the environmental criterias applied in Kenya but i hope it won't be a new LA


In the original thread for the highway some of us raised those very concerns. Concerns that public transport shud be the focus instead of a new elevated road that many developed countries are deconstructing.

Now public transport is being expanded but along this corridor what was needed was a subway. Cities like Seoul have built new lines for about $43 mn per km, Kenya is at that point where it can be afforded.

Anyways know many Kenyans and East Africans brought up those points. Think of it as the lesson Nairobi needs for ppl to finally figure out that such things arent good for the environment and that it doesnt really fix traffic (Downs-Thomson Paradox) considered and all. Building highways in the middle of cities isnt smart but I guess we'll learn.

Nairobi is gonna have an expanded urban core though, so that shud be celebrated.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Kenya: Zambian Firm to Build Sh1 Billion Gold Refinery on Mombasa Road.*

Zambia's Alinani Precious Metals (APM) has announced plans to build a Sh1 billion gold processing plant on Mombasa Road in Nairobi at a cost of Sh1 billion targeting artisanal miners.

APM Chief Executive Bupe Chipando said the gold refinery project, whose construction starts early September, will offer miners the means to extract value from their own mineral wealth rather than just exporting raw commodities.

"Alinani Precious Metals will have the ability to generate and distil about 300 kilogrammes of gold per day with state-of-the-art equipment and machinery," Mr Chipando in a statement.

Small-scale or artisanal mining is popular in Siaya, Migori, Kisumu, Kakamega and Homa Bay counties and the APM refinery plant will target the processing metal produced by informal diggers in several counties in Kenya.

Technical support

"We will train, finance and provide machinery as well as continuous technical support to our members. The small miners in areas like Migori, Homa Bay, Siaya, Kisumu and Kakamega will be our priority," he said.

APM is a mining corporation under First Group of Companies in Kenya, Uganda and Tanzania, with First Line Capital as an investment company, First Commodity Exchange works as a market platform, while First Cargo Logistics provides transportation of products under one umbrella.

Kenyan Mineral Rights Board Chairman Stephen Kuria said earlier that Kenya's untapped mineral sector has the potential of earning the country Sh719.4 billion or 12 per cent of the gross domestic product (GDP) from the minerals sector.

The sector currently contributes less than one per cent of the GDP.

Mineral deposits

An aerial survey to map Kenya's mineral deposits, tipped to act as a catalyst for foreign investment, was to be complete in June.

Petroleum and Mining Principal Secretary Andrew Kamau said data from the survey would make it easier to attract investors to a sector that has been neglected by successive governments.

According to the 2019 Economic Survey, total earnings from mineral production declined 5.5 per cent in 2019 to Sh29.1 billion from Sh30.8 billion in 2018.

Most of Kenya's mines remain small-scale projects, and mineral smuggling, especially in gold, abetted by foreign merchants, is on the rise.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Loft Residences U/C







































































*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*1870 West Tower | Site Prep 





















































*


----------



## brian the real story

Nairobi Growing Nodes and Infrastructure


----------



## SE9

*Altura* | Upper Hill

Nairobi forum thread: Altura | Upper Hill
Official website: N/A


Project facts

*• **Location:* Argwings Kodhek Road, Upper Hill, Nairobi

*• Developer:* Canaan Developers

*• Architects:* Bowman Associates Architects

*• Floors: *30








A groundbreaking ceremony for Altura has taken place.


----------

